# 

## budowlany_laik

Na ścianach działowych z silki 12cm pojawiły się u mnie pęknięcia. Są to pęknięcia, gdyż widoczne są z obu stron ściany. Jest ich 12: 8 pionowych i 4 poziome. Są różnej grubości (jak na zdjęciach) i szerokości 25-130cm. Jedno z nich było już pod koniec 2011 roku, drugie pojawiło się 2 tygodnie temu, a resztę zobaczyłem tydzień temu.





Przybliżony rzut domu z miejscami pęknięć.



Obszar niebieski to miejsca nasilonych pęknięć akrylu na styku sufitu podwieszonego z płyt g-k ze ścianami działowymi.

Zdjęcia trzech przykładowych pęknięć (numeracja na rzucie domu):

Nr 1 (dolny narożnik ściany działowej i nośnej):


Nr 2:




Nr 3:




Płyta grubości 20cm z betonu B20, zbrojona dołem i górą siatką zgrzewaną. Zbrojenie krawędziowe pod ścianami nośnymi. W płycie zatopione rurki pex/alu/pe-rt ogrzewania podłogowego (ok. 840 mb rurki) zamocowane do dolnego zbrojenia.



Wszystkie pęknięcia poziome są na ścianach gdzie z drugiej strony ściany są kafle – łazienka, WC, pralnia.

Działówki są połączone z nośnymi za pomocą kotew stalowych.

Dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Płyta izolowana od dołu styropianem 30cm: dolna warstwa EPS 200 10cm i górna EPS 100 20cm. Podbudowa: zagęszczana warstwami pospółka.
Ściany nośne: gazobeton 24cm, strop: wiązary kratowe, sufit: podwieszone płyty G-K. Dachówka ceramiczna.

Od strony południowej i zachodniej dom spoczywa na skarpie – jak na zdjęciu. Działka ma spadek ok. 2,4m na 43m długości.



1m poza obrysem domu i 0,5-1m pod poziomem wybranego gruntu pod podbudowę płyty fundamentowej, jest drenaż opaskowy połączony od 08.2011 r. ze studnią chłonną. Do drenażu wprowadzone są rury spustowe z rynien (podłączenie około 10.2010 r.)

Wezwałem konstruktora i zarazem kierownika budowy na miejsce celem okazania spękań na działówkach. Stwierdził, że płyta fundamentowa lekko się ugięła pod naporem ścian nośnych (stąd pęknięcia), ale polecił też oddzielenie odpływu wody deszczowej z dachu od systemu drenażu. Dodam, że połączenie to było częścią projektu domu.

*Czy ktoś przy domu posadowionym na płycie fundamentowej miał podobny problem z pęknięciami na działówkach?*

----------


## B-tomek

Witam!

Nie mam wprawdzie jeszcze domu posadowionego na płycie fundamentowej, lecz startujemy z budową a jedną z opcji (ze względu na planowane składowisko CCS i potencjalne szkody górnicze) jest płyta fundamentowa. Kilka pytań. EPS 100 20cm to było w projekcie, czy zmiana w czasie budowy? Sciany działowe z silki były w projekcie, czy zmiana w czasie budowy. Jeżeli były w projekcie to czy zostało pod nimi wykonane dodatkowe zbrojenie - takie jak na obrysie płyty? Projektant rzeczywiście wprowadził odprowadzenie wody opadowej do drenażu wokół płyty??? Skarpa była palowana? W płycie fundamentowej jest zatopiony system grzewczy wodny lub powietrzny? 
Przepraszam że nic nie wnoszę do dyskusji, lecz odpowiedzi pomogą mi być może uniknąć kilku błędów. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## elka51

Jako wścibska baba  :yes:  zapytam Pana.

Ile kosztowało wybudowanie domu a ile zapłacił Pan za wykonanie kiepskiego projektu i ile wydał Pan na Kierownika Budowy?

Przyczynę widać na zamieszczonym zdjęciu.

----------


## coulignon

Elciu, Słonko Ty Moje - już jesteś tyle na forum że powinnaś się zorientować gdzie zamieszczamy pytania o stawki za robotę. Podpowiem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...rawo-i-finanse

----------


## budowlany_laik

*B-tomek*:
- EPS 100 20 cm było w projekcie
- silka - zmiana w trakcie budowy zaklepana przez KB
- pod działówkami brak zbrojenia - nie przewidywał tego projekt
- wprowadzenie wody deszczowej do drenażu - zalecenie projektanta i KB
- palowanie? wzmocnienie? Jeszcze nie, ale niebawem będzie. Skarpa nie obsuwa się. 
- ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Przyczynę widać na zamieszczonym zdjęciu.


O! W którym miejscu widać przyczynę? Możesz zdradzić?

----------


## elka51

> O! W którym miejscu widać przyczynę? Możesz zdradzić?


"Zdradzenie przyczyny" to nic innego jak treść ekspertyzy budowlanej - a tego typu dokumentów nie rozdają nigdzie na świecie za darmo.

Jedyne co mogę powiedzieć to że ma związek z wyborem kiepskiego projektanta i bezmyślnego kierownika budowy na dodatek w jednej osobie (na własne życzenie pozbawił się Pan nadzoru autorskiego) - stad wścibskie pytanie o cenę usługi Pana który spieprzył zarówno projekt jak i budynek.


ps. jak chce Pan wykonać palowanie pod wybudowanym budynkiem?

----------


## qqlio

Trudno zdalnie ocenic co jest bezposrednia przyczyna, ale pomysl odprowadzenia deszczowki do drenazu jest zaiste jak strzal w kolano.
Pzdr

----------


## Łukasz80

przy takiej pochylosci terenu nie wymagane jest palowanie terenu - chyba ze wykaza to badania gruntu.

----------


## B-tomek

Dziękuję za odpowiedź!

i 

Powodzenia!

----------


## elka51

> przy takiej pochylosci terenu nie wymagane jest palowanie terenu - *chyba ze wykaza to badania gruntu.*


Badanie gruntu? Czy tego przypadkiem nie robi się przed etapem wznoszenia budynku a tak naprawdę przed procesem projektowania - dane z badania gruntu są podstawą do projektowania posadowienia tj. fundamentów ??  :cool: 

Co można polecić ?

1. Zlecenie ekspertyzy budowlanej osobie z uprawnieniami i "nieco" większą wiedzą niż zatrudniony jednoosobowy projektant i KB - koszt około 8-12 tys zł.
2. Znalezienie dobrego prawnika
3. Pociągnięcie do odpowiedzialności zawodowej jednoosobowego projektanta i KB - w celu uzyskania wypłaty odszkodowania za zniszczony dom z jego obowiązkowego ubezpieczenia zawodowego.

Ps. Proces zniszczenia dopiero się zaczął.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*elka51*, 'palowanie' napisałem ze znakiem zapytania, gdyż pojęcie jest mi obce. Jest w planie zewnętrzne umocnienie skarpy płytami typu Meba.

Przyznam, że tezy dość śmiałe - czy masz ku temu większe prawo niż zwykły, jak ja, budujący się, forowicz? Myślę o: 1. wykształceniu budowlanym i doświadczeniu zawodowym; 2. wiedzy na temat mojego projektu i warunków na działce.

Co widać na zdjęciu? Zapewne zwróciłaś uwagę na skarpę. Uważasz, że jest zbyt słaba lub obsuwa się?

Myślę, że za wcześnie by stosować Twoje rady i wierzę w to głęboko, że nigdy nie będę musiał z nich skorzystać. Mimo to zachęcam do wypowiedzi.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*heine84*, dom na zbrojonej płycie fundamentowej, ta znów posadowiona na zagęszczonej pospółce.
Pęknięcia są obustronne, a pod tynkiem jest szpryc.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Wszystko budowane było zgodnie z projektem - KB (sprawujący faktyczny nadzór nad budową) i projektant to jedna osoba.
Dachówka w projekcie: cementowa, na dachu: ceramiczna. Ceramiczna jest lżejsza od cementowej o parę kg na 1 m2. Wiązary dachowe zaprojektowane w firmie je produkującej.

----------


## elka51

> Przyznam, że tezy dość śmiałe - czy masz ku temu większe prawo niż zwykły, jak ja, budujący się, forowicz? Myślę o: 1. wykształceniu budowlanym i doświadczeniu zawodowym; 2. wiedzy na temat mojego projektu i warunków na działce.


Ad.1 mam wykształcenie, doświadczenie i uprawnienia... i krew mnie zalewa jak widzę takie głupoty wcielone w życie.
Ad.2 wiedzę posiadłam na podstawie załączonego zdjęcia nieprawidłowo posadowionego domu na twojej działce.




> Co widać na zdjęciu? Zapewne zwróciłaś uwagę na skarpę. Uważasz, że jest zbyt słaba lub obsuwa się?


Ekspertyza budowlana odpowie na wszystkie pytania: da odpowiedź co się dzieje i będzie się dziać z tym budynkiem... Proszę nie próbować wyciągać informacji merytorycznych które napisałabym w ekspertyzie.





> Myślę, że za wcześnie by stosować Twoje rady i wierzę w to głęboko, że nigdy nie będę musiał z nich skorzystać. Mimo to zachęcam do wypowiedzi.


Ponoć wiara czyni cuda - proponuję postawić na środku domu stół, na nim krzyż i 2 gromnice... zaprosić księdza do odprawienia obrządku odpędzenia demonów, które sprawiają że dom pęka.

Jest źle a będzie jeszcze gorzej - tylko czekać najbliższych wiosennych obfitych opadów deszczu.




> Konstruktor powiedział że płyta sie ugięła na nośnych, ale niepowinna sie ugiąć, jeśli wszystko dobrze było zrobione. Może dach jest za ciężki? Taki był w projekcie?


Jaki "konstruktor" takie "opinie"... 
Jest to najśmieszniejszy żart jaki ostatnio czytałam - zlecać opinie osobie, która sama spieprzyła projekt i ten spieprzony projekt wcielała w życie jako KB.
Płyta nie ma prawa pracować, uginać się - jeżeli takie rzeczy zaczynają się dziać znaczy że ktoś dał przysłowiowych 4rech liter (odpowiedź jest m.in. na załączonym zdjęciu).

----------


## qqlio

> Ad.2 wiedzę posiadłam na podstawie załączonego zdjęcia nieprawidłowo posadowionego domu na twojej działce.
> Ekspertyza budowlana odpowie na wszystkie pytania: da odpowiedź co się dzieje i będzie się dziać z tym budynkiem... Proszę nie próbować wyciągać informacji merytorycznych które napisałabym w ekspertyzie.


W sumie dlaczego? Opinia na forum dla pytajacego i tak nie bedzie wiazaca i nie nada sie do jakiegokolwiek wykorzystania w sadzie itd. Natomiast moze dac inwestorowi jakis tam oglad sytuacji. Wiec jesli wierzysz, ze akurat do Ciebie przyjdzie po opinie zatwierdzona pieczatka z ziemniaka, to podajac tu swoje obserwacje nic nie tracisz. A jesli pojdzie do kogos innego - tez nie tracisz. Jesli nie pojdzie do nikogo - rowniez nie tracisz.

Natomiast stwierdzenie "wiem, ale nie powiem" nic nie wnosi do dyskusji.

Moim skromnym zdaniem na podstawie tego zdjecia w takiej rozdzielczosci niewiele sie da powiedziec, zwlaszcza, jesli nie zna sie oryginalnego uksztaltowania terenu. No ale moze sie zdziwie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Ad.1 *mam wykształcenie, doświadczenie i uprawnienia...*
> 
> Ekspertyza budowlana odpowie na wszystkie pytania: da odpowiedź co się dzieje i będzie się dziać z tym budynkiem... Proszę nie próbować wyciągać informacji merytorycznych *które napisałabym w ekspertyzie*.


Gdybym zamówił na tym etapie 2 ekspertyzy: jedna powiedziałaby, że to normowe osiadanie budynku i wszystko jest OK, druga (np. z UK), że to wada konstrukcyjna i że należy wezwać księdza. Co wtedy miałbym zrobić? Uświadomić sobie, że ktoś mnie naciągnął na kasę?

----------


## pionan

zibi_eng vel elka51, przestań trollu forumowy spamować, bo znowu Ci konto usuną  :big grin:

----------


## elka51

> Wiec jesli wierzysz, ze akurat do Ciebie przyjdzie po opinie zatwierdzona pieczatka z ziemniaka,


Do mnie musiałby dłuuuuuuuugo iść i jeszcze la Manche przepłynąć  :smile: 




> A jesli pojdzie do kogos innego - tez nie tracisz. Jesli nie pojdzie do nikogo - rowniez nie tracisz.


Rozumiem że mam napisać wszystkie zaobserwowane nieprawidłowości ktoś odwiedzi tą stronę skopiuje i weźmie za moją wiedzę pieniądze?




> Moim skromnym zdaniem na podstawie tego zdjecia w takiej rozdzielczosci niewiele sie da powiedziec, zwlaszcza, jesli nie zna sie oryginalnego uksztaltowania terenu. No ale moze sie zdziwie?


Za czasów moich studiów pewien profesor miał powiedzenie: widzisz ile wiesz a im więcej wiesz tym więcej widzisz...




> jedna powiedziałaby, że to normowe osiadanie budynku i wszystko jest OK


dopuszczalne normowe osiadania nie powodują pękania ścian. 

Pan jako laik budowlany sam chyba zauważył że coś z domem dzieje się nieprawidłowego - otrzymanie opini z takimi bzdurami spowodowałoby spokojny sen w postrzelanym domu?




> druga (np. z UK), że to wada konstrukcyjna i że należy wezwać księdza. Co wtedy miałbym zrobić?


To nie wada konstrukcyjna tylko projektowa - spowodowany brakiem wiedzy.... a z księdzem to była ironia - naprawdę nie ma na co czekać i trywializować szkód powstałych w Pana domu. 
Dom poprawnie zaprojektowany i poprawnie wykonany nie pęka. Jeżeli pęka trzeba znaleźć przyczynę - przyczynę wskazał Panu projektant i KB w jednej osobie tj obsunięcie narożnika płyty. 
Zastanówmy się chwilę kto nadzorował Pana budowę oraz kto projektował ten budynek w sposób który spowodował obsunięcie płyty i jest odpowiedzialny za wszystkie wady i błędy projektowe?  Podpowiadam... Ja na pewno nie  :smile: 

Osobę która spowodowała takie zniszczenia w Pańskim domu należy pociągnąć do odpowiedzialności finansowej za powstałe szkody.




> Uświadomić sobie, że ktoś mnie naciągnął na kasę?


Nikt nie naciągnął na kasę - Pan wybrał świadomie tego człowieka kierując się pewnymi kryteriami wyboru (stawiam iż było to kryterium "najniższa cena") i teraz ponosi konsekwencje takiego a nie innego wyboru.


Ps. jednocześnie dziękuję heine84 za niewybredne epitety wyslane prywatną wiadomością - dzięki panu przypomnialam sobie dlaczego wyjechałam z tego chorego z zawiści kraju...

----------


## Pawel78

Odprowadzenie wody opadowej do drenażu nie powinno mieć miejsca - zamiast odprowadzać wodę "podlewa" ładnie dom. To jednak nie jest przyczyna pęknięć na ścianach działowych. Jedno pytanie czy ścianki działowe są wykonane na szlichcie czy na płycie i czy pojawiają się rysy w narożach ścian?
Druga sprawa to czy możesz zrobić zdjęcie całej ściany a nie fragmentu z linijką!

----------


## Elfir

zibi sam zgłosił swoje konto do usunięcia, ale faktycznie elka bardzo mi przypomina stylem wypowiedzi zibiego. Radze wszystkim włączenie sobie opcji ignorowanie na jej wypowiedzi i przestać się stresować głupio-mądrymi radami, które nikomu nie pomagają.

----------


## jajmar

A ja zapytam o rzut budynki z zaznaczonymi peknieciami ścian. Kierunek i ilość. 
Płyta nie powinna sie uginac na tyle aby cos pekło. A napewno nie w takich ilościach. Czy budynek jest ocieplony ? Bo z tego co piszesz sporo pekniec pojawiało sie tej zimy.

----------


## Elfir

może nie ułożono opaski przeciwwysadzinowej?

----------


## budowlany_laik

Wstawię foty całej ściany oraz rzut domu - jednakże za jakiś czas, gdyż jestem zaangażowany w wykonanie odpływu deszczówki.

Budynek ocieplony, opaska p-wysadzinowa jest, grunt wymieniony z gliny na pospółkę.

Co do opinii *elki51*, to celowo pytałem czy ma wiedzę na temat projektu i warunków na działce. Czy opinia byłaby równie jednoznaczna gdyby miała wiedzę, że widoczny na zdjęciu fragment to garaż na osobnej płycie, z osobnym wieńcem i konstrukcją dachu, całkowicie zdylatowany od domu?
Czy ekspertyzy, których główny wniosek jest wydany na podstawie małego zdjęcia, są warte choćby 8 zł (nie 8 tys. zł) - śmiem wątpić.

----------


## Maron79

Witam!
Ekspertem nie jestem, ale ze zdjęć wynika, że te pęknięcia nie są duże, szczelina 0,1 mm to rysy, które mogły powstać, bo ściany zostały otynkowanie zbyt wcześnie od wymurowania lub tynkarze , widząc prostą ścianę z silikatów zaoszczędzili na tynku i położyli zbyt cienką warstwę i teraz wychodzą rysy na fugach. w kilku wątkach czytałem, że niektórzy chcąc zaoszczędzić nakładali tylko tynk cienkowarstwowy, a teraz wychodzą rysy na ścianach.
Wszystkie ściany wewnętrzne są działowe czy masz też ściany wewnętrzne nośne? 
Ściany stawiane na klej czy zaprawę? 
Jaką nasz powierzchnię płyty i jaka jest różnica wysokości terenu pod płytą? 
Ja mam dylemat, bo też mam skośną działkę i zastanawiam się nad płytą fundamentową. Na powierzchni zabudowy domu mam różnicę ok. 1,3 m, ale chciałbym zniwelować skos  o ok. 0,6 m więc różnica terenu wyniosłaby 0,7 m.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*Maron79*, tynkarze robili pod wystające puszki elektryczne, więc (raczej) nie za cienko (tynk cementowo-wapienny), choć 2 pęknięcia poziome są na ścianach gdzie nie ma puszek. Tynkowanie 3 miesiące po położeniu działówek.
Wszystkie wewnętrzne działowe stawiane na klej, nie mam wewnętrznych nośnych.
Płyta domu ok. 130 m2, płyta garażu ok. 40 m2. Różnica poziomu gruntu wokół domu to 1,2 m.

----------


## MarekR

Takie pęknięcia na ścianie działowej pojawiają się w dwóch stanach:
1. Strop kondygnacji wyższej ugiął się i spowodował takie pęknięcia.
2. Za wiotka płyta fundamentowa (20 cm!) spowodowała odkształcenie ściany - stany równoważne z pkt. 1.

Tak czy siak coś jest nie tak z projektem (jeżeli gwarantujesz dobre wykonanie).

Pozdrawiam MR

----------


## budowlany_laik

*MarekR*, jak piszesz - będzie to zapewne opcja nr 2 - *zbyt cienka płyta fundamentowa*, co stwierdził też jej projektant gdy ujrzał pęknięcia.

----------


## REKINRW

Jaka grubość siatki zgrzewanej ? i jakie oczko masz ? 

Beton tylko B20? Niektórzy płyty leją na betonie C30 którego wytrzymałość to ok 37 MPa.

Użycie styropianu EPS 100 pod płytę to wg mnie spore nieporozumienie. Miałem trochę styczności ze styropianami i EPS 100 daje odczucie "twardości" ale producenci styropianu na pewno nie zawyżają wartości wytrzymałościowych styropianów, dlatego EPS 200 to jak dla mnie bezwzględne minimum.


Wg mnie fundament/płyta to element na którym nie warto szukać oszczędności bo poprostu później ciężko jest go poprawić ...
Niestety w Twoim przypadku nie wiem co z tym fantem można zrobić ...

----------


## elka51

> *MarekR*, jak piszesz - będzie to zapewne opcja nr 2 - *zbyt cienka płyta fundamentowa*, *co stwierdził też jej projektant gdy ujrzał pęknięcia.*



 :big lol: 

Tylko pogratulować wyboru dowcipnego projektanta  :smile:  i kierownika budowy w jednej osobie  :big grin: 

Pan projektant jednoznacznie potwierdził to co wcześniej napisałam iż skopał totalnie projekt (bo kto jak nie on określa grubość płyty ?  :cool: )
Oprócz skopanej płyty jest jeszcze nieprawidłowe posadowienie... ale to już drobnostka.




> Niestety w Twoim przypadku nie wiem co z tym fantem można zrobić ...


Ja wiedziałam i dalej wiem - aby się upewnić czy można i czy wogóle jest sens "ratować" ten budynek należy wykonać ekspertyzę budowlaną i radzę zlecić ją poważnemu inżynierowi budownictwa a nie po raz kolejny dowcipnisiowi*.

Budynek w ostateczności będzie do rozbiórki.  :popcorn:  
*budowlany_laik* życzę Ci z całego serca aby twój "dowcipniś" w czasie tworzenia projektu i prowadzenia budowy opłacał swoje składki na swoją okręgową izbę inżynierów. Bo może się okazać iż nie opłacał... a wtedy to z odszkodowania z OC nici i tylko pozostaje walka w sądzie o pieniądze za zniszczoną chałupę.

Niestety twój dom jest dobitnym przykładem iż NIE WOLNO oszczędzać na etapie tworzenia dokumentacji projektowej oraz NIE NALEŻY szukać najtańszego kierownika budowy - zwyczajnie nie warto oszczędzać kilku tysięcy przy wznoszeniu budynku za kilkaset.

*dlatego pytałam się wcześniej ile kosztowały jego "usługi".

----------


## plusfoto

Czy materiał na działówkach i nośnych jest jednorodny? tzn. np.  sam ytong , solbet lub coś podbnego, czy nie np ytong i silka.

----------


## perm

Ściany zewnętrzne nie pękają? Kafle na podłodze też nie? Skąd wiesz że to płyta się ugina? 20 cm grubości, dobrze jak widać zazbrojona płyta nie powinna pękać czy uginać się. Tym bardziej że pod spodem masz miękki EPS 100. Zwiększony nacisk w jakimś miejscu płyty spowodowałby w pierwszej kolejności sprasowanie tego styro. Naprężenia wyrównałyby się. Oczywiście wszystko do pewnego stopnia ale przez ten "bufor" z EPS te zmiany (wymywanie?) w podbudowie musiałyby być naprawdę potężne i na dużym obszarze. Chyba że coś zostało skopane przy wykonywaniu płyty.

Tak przy okazji, nie przejmuj się tym co wypisuje Elka51. To taki forumowy dziwak. Uważa że budować domy mogą tylko ci ktorzy maja grube portfele i są gotowi wynajmowac tylko najdroższych projektantów i wykonawców. Inni nie powinni sie budować wcale a już pytanie na forum o to co można zrobić taniej to dla niego świętokradztwo. Taki nieszkodliwy bzik ze smieszną wiedzą i jeszcze śmieszniejszym doświadczeniem. Nie raz się jeszcze usmiechniesz jak go przeczytasz.  :smile:

----------


## R&K

jedno jest zastanawiające  - gdyby płyta osiadała np 1 narożnikiem  pęknięcia byłyby również na ścianach nośnych/ zewnętrznych 
nie masz ścian działowych nośnych - stawiam na zbyt słabo wykonaną konstrukcję dachu która zbytnio obciąża ścianki działowe - tylko czy i jak sa one wykonane? czy więźba na nich się opiera?
Twoim KB był H...? nie posądzałbym człowieka z takim doświadczeniem o niedopilnowanie czegoś ... raczej producent więźby dachowej coś spitolił ... a tego czasami nie odzie wykryć bez dokładnej analizy
potrzebna byłaby dokładna analiza usadowienia płyty i ewentualnych ich ruchów w przyszłych tygodniach i miesiącach

----------


## jasiek71

moim zdaniem nośne dookoła siadły a płyta na środku się wybrzuszyła ...
cała płyta przenosi obciążenie ścian i dachu tylko brzegami ...
woda deszczowa tylko pomogła ...

----------


## Elfir

działówki nie powinny przenosić żadnych obciążeń przecież.

----------


## animuss

> Działówki są połączone z nośnymi za pomocą kotew stalowych.
> 
> Dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym posadowiony jest na płycie fundamentowej 20cm zbrojonej podwójnie siatkami stalowymi. *Izolowany od dołu styropianem 30cm: dolna warstwa EPS 200 10cm i górna EPS 100 20cm.* Podbudowa: zagęszczana warstwami pospółka.
> Ściany nośne: gazobeton 24cm, strop: wiązary kratowe, sufit: podwieszone płyty G-K. Dachówka ceramiczna.
> 
> Od strony południowej i zachodniej dom spoczywa na skarpie – jak na zdjęciu. Działka ma spadek ok. 2,4m na 43m długości.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pod płytę fundamentową trzeba stosować styropian o odpowiedniej gęstości – co najmniej EPS 250 albo polistyren ekstrudowany, który ma większą odporność na ściskanie. 
Tutaj nie dość że zastosowano  *EPS 200* to jeszcze na domiar złego*  EPS 100 o  grubości 20 cm i w dodatku w odwrotnej kolejności EPS 100  bezpośrednio pod płytę   !!!* 
W takiej sytuacji płyta fundamentowa brzegami się  ugięła próbując równoważyć ciężar zagęszczając bardziej styropian na skraju płyty fundamentowej  ,ściany nośne dookoła obciążone budynkiem i dachem się opuściły odcięły się od ścianek działowych  a płyta na środku została w niezmienionym położeniu tylko miejscami zaczęła pływać,  falować bo ciągną ja pręty. Płyta Fundamentowa przybrała kształt odwróconej miski.
Trzeba było przynajmniej na skaju płyty  pod ścianami nośnymi zastosować tylko styropian   EPS 200 to by bardziej  zminimalizowało pęknięcia ale napewno by ich całkowicie nie wykluczyło   ,ponieważ cały ciężar budynku opiera się na brzegu oraz max do 1m wgłąb płyty fundamentowej przy takiej jej grubości  .

----------


## jajmar

Na forum jest kilka miejsc gdzie konstruktorzy co odmowili posadownie budynków na styropianie są wyzywani od najgorszych , podobno są tępi na nowości i takie tam. 
Tu mamy przykład otwartego (na inwestora ) umysłu. 20cm płyty plus styropian EPS 100 pod plytę - jak wygląda płyta?- powinna solidnie pokękać środkiem.

Pekniecia ściana sufit pokochać, pekniecia ścian za ~10 lat przestaną wyłazić, chyba że mysze zjedzą styropian.

----------


## perm

Z tym EPS 100 to niestety smutna prawda. 20 cm. Ma się co uginać. Dom będzie sobie siadał, siadał, siadał. Najgorsze że niewiele z tym mozna zrobić. Producent styro nie przewidywał pewnie takich "patentów" jak EPS 100 pod płytą. Myślę że jeżeli to zasługa EPS to projektant powinien za to odpowiadać. Do niego należało dobranie izolacji pod kątem wytrzymałości. Mimo wszystko ja najpierw upewniłbym się że to na pewno płyta puszcza choć wszystko na to wskazuje. Tak się zastanawiam jak mogłoby wyglądać takie "odkształcanie" się podłoża pod płytą i myślę że płyta powinna takie zakładane obciążenia przenieść bez problemu. Lekkie zgniecenie czy to izolacji pod płytą czy też czegoś innego będzie miało miejsce zawsze. Nikt też nie zgłaszał do tej pory podobnych problemów a przecież trochę domów na styro stoi. Albo coś tam wymyło podbudowę na sprym odcinku albo ten styro jest wyjątkowo słaby, może też przy wykonywaniu płyty/podbudowy popełniono jakieś błędy albo też to nie jest problem z płytą. Mnie dziwi czemu nie ma pęknięć na podłogach i ścianach zewnętrznych.

----------


## bitter

a ja myślałem, że moje problemy są duże ... laik współczuję takich doświadczeń. Moim kompletnie laickim zdaniem to ktoś już tu wcześniej piszący ma rację. Pod naporem ścian nośnych brzegi płyty się ugięły a środek został. No chyba, że wiązary oparli Ci na ściankach działowych - jak tak to do sądu z producentem więźby i niech robią ją od nowa.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## elka51

> Przepraszam, ale sie lekko zagotowalam ta ignorancja... Jak dobrze ze tacy ludzie wyjezdzaja do UK...


Szanowna Pani chyba nie rozumie znaczenia słowa ignorancja...




> W UK pewnie sie robi w Posce - a kogo na to stac...


Każdego kto buduje dom wart z działką min. ~300-400 tys "stać" na badania geotechniczne i kierownika budowy.




> A ja sie pytam: gdzie zdobylas te uprawnienia, w jakim zakresie?


W pełnym zakresie - zdobywalam na jednych z największych budów w PL.




> Ile masz lat doswiadczenia i ...


Wiedza nie zależy od "ilości" lat 




> po 2 by wykonac projekt i uzyskac pozwolenie musial dolaczyc odpowiednie uprawnienia wraz z dokumentem potwierdzajacym oplacenie skladki...


Taaaaaaak ? Ostatnio było głośno o jakimś "kierowniku budowy" który prowadził budowę autostrady w PL, który nawet studiów budowlanych nie miał nie mówiąc o uprawnieniach... inny przypadek opisywany w internecie i pewnie w gazetach z okolic Częstochowy 'architekta' samozwańca który papiery zrobił na kserografie i dopiero po iluś latach działania ktoś w urzędzie sprawdził jego nr uprawnień - okazało się iż ten pan był bodajże mechanikiem samochodowym (jak dobrze sobie przypominam) i sobie znalazł sposób na dorobienie...

Przy obecnych możliwościach jakie dają komputery (i np Photoshop) zmienić datę ważności czy nazwisko na jakimś "papierku" to żaden problem... a jakie są polskie urzędy to chyba każdy w PL wie. Nikt nie sprawdza czy jest to papier oryginalny tylko czy jest "komplet".

----------


## elka51

Śmieszą mnie osoby które piszą *budowlany_laik*'owi aby się nie przejmował tym co tu napisałam... Brakuje tylko jeszcze kogoś kto napisze "radę":
"nie przejmuj się - dom przez pierwsze lata pracuje i musi pękać"

Jemu raczej nie jest do śmiechu... wydał kupę pieniędzy i teraz ma bardzo poważny "problem" z winy niedouczonego projektanta i kierownika budowy w jednej osobie.

----------


## bitter

elka jesteś wybitnie irytującą osobą i powinni Cię zbanować. Co wniosłaś do pomocy laikowi? Bo ja zrozumiałem tylko jedno - "daj 12 tysięcy to Ci pomogę". Spadaj się reklamować gdzie indziej bo tu nie lubimy takich naciągaczy. Tu pomagamy ZA DARMO więc nic tu po Tobie.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Jaka grubość siatki zgrzewanej ? i jakie oczko masz ? 
> Beton tylko B20? [...] Użycie styropianu EPS 100 pod płytę to wg mnie spore nieporozumienie.


fi8, oczko 15cm, beton B20. *Wszystko zgodnie z projektem, tak jak i twardość styro.*

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Niestety twój dom jest dobitnym przykładem iż NIE WOLNO oszczędzać na etapie tworzenia dokumentacji projektowej oraz NIE NALEŻY szukać najtańszego kierownika budowy - zwyczajnie nie warto oszczędzać kilku tysięcy przy wznoszeniu budynku za kilkaset.


Nie oszczędzałem na projekcie, materiałach i KB.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Czy materiał na działówkach i nośnych jest jednorodny? tzn. np.  sam ytong , solbet lub coś podbnego, czy nie np ytong i silka.


Nośne - gazobeton, działowe - silka.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Ściany zewnętrzne nie pękają? Kafle na podłodze też nie?


Zewnętrzne nie pękają, kafle też, ani na podłodze, ani na ścianach.

----------


## jajmar

Tu mogą nakładac sie dwa problemy jeden to słabe podłoże drugi to byc może za mały wieniec - i cięzki dach. 20cm płyta ma małą sztywność dociązenie ścian dachem spowodowalo ugiecie krawędzi płyty, i rozpchanie ścian na boki. Brak peknieć w scianach zewnętrznych może pojawić sie na styku ścian szczytowych - ale tu jest pewnie ciągły wien iec ktory to trzyma, więc moze nie peknać lub pękac po długim czasie. 

Ciekawi mnie co na to projektant, skoro stwiedził że płyta siadła co dalej z tym zamierza zrobić ? Niezależnie od jego pomysłu i opni zasięgnij porady kogoś kto przyjdzie na miejsce i podotyka tych ścian i problemów.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> czy więźba na nich się opiera?
> Twoim KB był H...? nie posądzałbym człowieka z takim doświadczeniem o niedopilnowanie czegoś ...


Wiązary opierają się tylko na nośnych. Ugięcie stropu powodowałoby raczej pęknięcia w innym kierunku.
KB i projektantem był *HenoK* - myślę, że nie musimy używać skrótów - w końcu parę razy na forum już było mówione o naszej współpracy - nie jest to tajemnica.

----------


## perm

Jeszcze jedno co mi przychodzi do głowy. Nie ma jakiejś korelacji pomiędzy tym że grzałeś płytę a tymi peknięciami? Jakoś nie bardzo wierzę w te odkształcenie płyty bez śladu na ścianach zewnętrznych i podłodze.

----------


## jasiek71

czy pod płytą masz zakopany GWC czy coś innego... ?
wygląda to tak jak by coś podparło tą płytę na środku i nie dało osiąść po całości ...

----------


## budowlany_laik

*perm*, korelacja? Grzałem od października, teraz też jeszcze trochę grzeję.

Pęknięcia jakby się pojawiły na koniec zimy. Dom jest dobrze izolowany od góry - zalegał u mnie śnieg na dachu, gdy okoliczne domy poprzez słabą izolację dachu już się go prawie pozbyły. Na pewno w jakimś stopniu wpłynął on na obciążenie płyty, choć zapewne bierze się to pod uwagę przy obliczeniach.

*jasiek71* - GWC glikolowe wokół domu, pod płytą tylko zagęszczona pospółka.

----------


## jajmar

> czy pod płytą masz zakopany GWC czy coś innego... ?
> wygląda to tak jak by coś podparło tą płytę na środku i nie dało osiąść po całości ...


Plyta tak naprawdę obciązona jest wzdłuż 2 boków , kolejne dwa boki są na tyle sztywne poprzez ściane i wienec że tez ciągna płyte w dół - środek praktycznie pozostaje nie obciązony- cięzar posadzki i działówek jest dużo mniejszy - mala grubośc płyty 20cm powoduje że płyta siada na bokach , cięzar budynku jest przenososzony przez "wąskie " pasmo płyty a nie przez całość. Gdybyśmy załózmy mieli płyte o bardzo dużej sztywności to zgniatanie styropianu mogłoby postepowac równo pod cąłą powierzchnią. Nic nie muisi trzymać srodka płyty ona poprostu się "podnosi"

----------


## R&K

BL czy jesteś w stanie dzięki laserowi lub innemu urządzeniu podać ile siadła płyta a narożnikach względem środka ? czy sprawdzaliście to z HenioKiem ?
przy takich pęknięciach to muszą być dość spore różnice / spore naprężenia płyty 
czy sprawdzaiłeś/ -ście jak się zachowuje murłata i jak się zachowuje wieniec? - czy murłata jest w poziomie czy też na niej widać spadki ? lub widać po nią szczeliny ?  masz do niej dostęp ?

----------


## animuss

> Wiązary opierają się tylko na nośnych. Ugięcie stropu powodowałoby raczej pęknięcia w innym kierunku.
> KB i projektantem był *HenoK* - myślę, że nie musimy używać skrótów - w końcu parę razy na forum już było mówione o naszej współpracy - nie jest to tajemnica.


 Mogę jeszcze dodać że wiązary kratowe dachu w tej chwili ciągną ściany nośne (zewnętrzne) do środka ,a płyta fundamentowa uginając się odchyla je górą na zewnątrz .
Co teraz z tym fantem zrobić ? 
Trzeba zrobić ekspertyzę budowlaną ,opracować projekt ratowania budynku ,pociągnąć do odpowiedzialności  osoby które doprowadziły do tego. 
W tej chwili to mogę tylko doradzić oczywiście za darmo  :big grin:   Zatrudnić porządnego inspektora nadzoru wkleić szkiełka na rysach (pęknięciach) do sprawdzenia czy degradacja nadal postępuje jeżeli będzie to trzeba rozebrać dach ,usunąć ciężką dachówkę i zastąpić pokryciem z blacho-dachówki. Reszta powinna się znaleźć w opracowanym projekcie ratowania budynku. (budynek na razie nie nadaje się do zamieszkania).

----------


## tomek131

I to mnie upewnia ,że należy robić ławy i fundamentować tradycyjnie a nie stosować wynalazki ,które skracają czas i zapewniają zysk firmie wykonawczej.
Budowlanylaik ,a czy nie trzeba było geowłókniną wzmocnić tej wymiany gruntu,żeby się to pod płytą nie rozjeżdżało ?
W ogóle płyta na skarpie to jakoś tak mi nie pasi
Post wkleiłem po pierwszej stronie,nie zauważyłem ,że są cztery.
HenoK projektował i był KB.No proszę.A tyle tu się nasłuchałem od niego ,myślałem ,że gość wie co mówi.
To nie przelewki ,to nie zepsucie tynków ,zle położona dachówka ,albo bład w intalacji pompy.
Współczuje budowlany laik ,bo przeżywasz scenariusz ,którego ja osobiście najbardziej się boję,taki czarny sen.Masakra.
Musisz faktycznie profesjonalistę zaprzągnąć 
Tak mi przyszło do głowy czy w np w Sika (ten wielki koncern chemiczny,profesjonalna chemia-parkingi wielopoziomowe,kolej,drogi itp)) nie będą mieli jakiś projektantów od trudnych tematów?Oni czasem robią arcytrudne rzeczy-wzmocnienia z taśm i inne cuda.
A legalett robi tylko EPS100 i ma to gdzieś
W szoku jestem,muszę sobie to jeszcze raz wieczorem na spokojnie przeczytać

----------


## R&K

Tomku - nie można generalizować - PKiN też stoi na płycie ... a płyta płycie nie równa , fundament fundamentowi nie równy ... u moich rodziców fundament pękł w 2 miejscach ... nie ma na to reguły

----------


## fotohobby

przyszłą wyrocznia i powiedziała  :smile: 
tomek131: ciepła płyta fundamentowa, to nie żaden wynalazek, a w dodatku potrafi być tańsza od ław i posadzek.
No, może za wyjątkiem sytuacji, gdy ławy i posadzki zrobi Ci altruistyczna firma wykonawcza, dla której zysk to coś niemoralnego i jeszcze Ci do tych ław dopłaci.

----------


## grzeniu666

Podzielam opinię że ściany nośne, szczególnie te z dwóch stron dociążone dachem dociskają płytę po obwodzie, tam się styro ugina i razem z nią ściany nośne siadają (może również nieco rozchodzą się na zewnątrz) ciągnąc ze sobą zamocowane w niej działówki. Środek płyty jest mniej obciążony, jeśli wiązary siadają na całej szerokości razem z nośnymi, a na wiązarach zawieszony jest strop GK, to również pracuje styk GK/działówki. Problemem jest chyba miękki EPS100 przy takiej lekkiej płycie, skarpa nie wydaje mi się winna (ona jest po stronie garażu?). Nie powiedziałbym że płytki na podłodze powinny pękać. Takie moje (amatora) zdanie.

----------


## coulignon

zastanawaiam czy skarpa nie jest przyczyną. U siebie mam identyczną płytę tez na EPS 100 i zasadzie problemu nie mam. A dom z poddaszem uzytkowym. Ma wprawdzie trzy , bardzo cienkei ryski na ścianach zewnętrznych z gazobetonu. Ale  są na tyle cienkie że jedna po zamalowaniu farbą zniknęła. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej Ci na priv - w moim projekcie jest wyraźnie napisane - zakaz wpinania rur spustowych do drenażu. Może skontaktuj się z moim projektantem, znany na forum Wojciech Socha. Ma duże doświadczenie, może będzie  w stanie pomóc.

----------


## nommo

swiki

Jakoś przenosi  :big tongue:  kwestia doboru odpowiedniego. Według tej myśli najlepiej stawiać na granicie.

----------


## plusfoto

> Nośne - gazobeton, działowe - silka.


I tu może leżeć problem. Ja po rozmowach z kilkoma ekipami zdecydowałem się na materiał jednorodny. Z sześciu ekip tylko jednej było wszystko jedno z czego bedą ściany nośne i działowe. Reszta zgodnie stwierdziła że nie bierze odpowiedzialności za ewentualne powstawanie rys i pęknięć. Nie znam się ale przy takiej przewadze opinii to była jedynie słuszna decyzja z mojej strony.

PS A i jeszcze jedno coś wspominali że przy łączeniu murarskim mogą się pojawić pęknięcia poziome a przy łączeniu na łączniki - pionowe (lub odwrotnie)
dokładnie nie pamiętam.

----------


## grzeniu666

Jeszcze przyszło mi do głowy, że może ta skarpa namoknięta podczas mrozów zwiększa objętość, aby po ociepleniu nieco się "rozluźnić". Jeśli tak, może należałoby również z góry ocieplić "przeciwwysadzinowo" tę skarpę.

*Coulignon*, masz strop monolityczny i BK? EDIT: OK, widzę dziennik.

Też mnie od jakiegoś czasu zastanawia czy nie murować ścian choć z 5cm (może 10?) wgłąb płyty zamiast na krawędzi..? Parter+piętro silka 18, między strop monolit, wiązary i blachodachówka, ściany szczytowe "szkieletowe". Jak myślicie?

----------


## tomek131

A ze względu na skarpę nie rozjechała się podbudowa?A jakby podbudowę owinąć jakąś mocną geowłókniną,(sypiemy podbudowę na geowłókninę i owijamy ją całą.Na to styro dopiero tzn minimum coś XPS od spodu ,na niego min EPS200 po mojemu) żeby zapobiec ewentualnemu rozjechaniu?Ktoś mi coś kiedyś takiego proponował.W przypadku budowlanegolaika to już nie możliwe,ale dla innych na przyszłość
I nie gadajcie już o Pałacu Kultury bo płyta pod nim nie ma nic wspólnego z płytami o których mówimy,to to taka posadzka na gruncie a posadowiona na EPS100 budzi moje obawy odkąd zacząłem się interesować tym tematem
To się HenoK popisał nawiasem mówiąc

----------


## Pawel78

wg zdjęć które zrobiłeś zastanawiające jest tylko zdjęcie nr 1 świadczące o osiadaniu ścianki działowej. Pozostałe zdjęcia świadczą z złym połączeniu ścian działowych ze ściana nośną ( brak wiązań murarskich )

----------


## fotohobby

> Wg mojego kierownika Tomek ma racje - da sie zrobic fundamenty cieplej niz plyte, a ponadto jesto to stosowane od lat. 
> Kolejne:
> fundament to najnizsza czesc budynku przenoszaca obciazenia na grunt 
> plyta powinna byc fundamentem dla budynku
> w jakis spoosb ma przeniesc obciazenie jezeli jest pod nia styro?


Co to znaczy - "da się zrobić fundamenty cieplej, niz plyte"
?

I jaki widzisz problem w przenoszeniu obciazen przez plyte pod ktora jest styropian ??
Kwestia przeliczenia statyki. 
Zobacz sobie, jakie naprezenia przenosi EPS200, czy XPS.

----------


## Pawel78

Czy dobrze rozumiem pod płyta jest styropian?

----------


## animuss

> wg zdjęć które zrobiłeś *zastanawiające jest tylko zdjęcie nr 1 świadczące o osiadaniu ścianki działowej*. Pozostałe zdjęcia świadczą z złym połączeniu ścian działowych ze ściana nośną ( brak wiązań murarskich )


Nie pisz lepiej takich głupot !






> Czy dobrze rozumiem pod płyta jest styropian?


Raczej nic nie rozumiesz i nie chciało się nawet przeczytać wątku.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy dobrze rozumiem pod płyta jest styropian?


Tekst dnia w tym wątku... :/

----------


## Pawel78

[QUOTE=animuss;5303189]Nie pisz lepiej takich głupot !
Więc proszę bardzo zrób wykład co jest przyczyną i podaj na jakiej podstawie ( mechanika budowli, wytrzymałość materiałów, itd)

----------


## elka51

> ile lat praktyki ma Pani??


A jakie to ma znaczenie? Żaden dom/budynek/parking wielopoziomowy, który projektowałam "nie popękął"...

Te pytanie raczej powinno paść w stronę dowcipnego projektanta HenoK'a który spieprzył zarówno projekt i na jego podstawie "kierował" budową - dzięki czemu pytający będzie miał bardzo duże problemy finansowe w związku z ratowaniem/burzeniem budynku.




> na jakiejs podstawie moze Pani wykonywac ekspertyzy budowlane?? (na podstawie nadanych uprawnien?)


Nigdzie nie pisałam że wykonuje ekspertyzy... proszę czytać uważniej a nie po łebkach.


Wszystkie domysły które tu snujecie (szczególnie iż pewnie z 95% osób nie ma nic wspólnego z budownictwem) są nic nie warte - odpowiedź na to co dalej zrobić z budynkiem może dać wyłącznie EKSPERTYZA BUDOWLANA wykonana przez doświadczonego inżyniera budownictwa.

----------


## coulignon

> Wszystkie domysły które tu snujecie są nic nie warte.


 
To podobnie jak z twoimi wszystkimi  postami.

----------


## R&K

elka51 - skoro nie robisz ekspertyz to skad Twoje wnioski ... nie widziałaś , nie dotykałaś ... z 1-2 fotek to wszytsko wyczytałaś ...
jeśli chcesz pomóc napisz co możesz , jeśli nie - nie pisz juz nic więcej  po tylko zaśmiecasz

----------


## elka51

> elka51 - skoro nie robisz ekspertyz to skad Twoje wnioski ... nie widziałaś , nie dotykałaś ... z 1-2 fotek to wszytsko wyczytałaś ...


Tak... w tym przypadku te jedno zdjęcie wystarczy.




> jeśli chcesz pomóc napisz co możesz , jeśli nie - nie pisz juz nic więcej  po tylko zaśmiecasz


OK pomagam... budynek będzie niestety do rozbiórki.

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego wieczora.

----------


## R&K

OK 
co na tym jednym konkretnym zdjeciu jest takiego ze takie wnuoski pozwala i wyciagnąc ?

dlaczego do rozbiórki ? ściany nośne całe ... płyta cała ...
u moich rodziców fundamenty pękły w 2 miejscach - czy to musi oznaczać od razu ze dom jest do rozbiórki ?

----------


## animuss

> Więc proszę bardzo zrób wykład co jest przyczyną i podaj na jakiej podstawie ( mechanika budowli, wytrzymałość materiałów, itd)


Już to zrobiłem  a ty Pawelku78 nadal nie przeczytałeś tego wątku.

----------


## alek_w

W celu odciążenia płyty rozważyłbym rozebranie ścianek działowych i postawienie gipso kartonu. Mógłbyś wkleić przekrój budynku A-A? Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda konstrukcja fundamentów.

----------


## animuss

> W celu odciążenia płyty rozważyłbym rozebranie ścianek działowych i postawienie gipso kartonu. Mógłbyś wkleić przekrój budynku A-A? Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda konstrukcja fundamentów.


 Taka modernizacja jeszcze pogorszy teraźniejszy  stan tego budynku.
Fundamenty ukradli bo ich nie ma .

----------


## alek_w

> Taka modernizacja jeszcze pogorszy teraźniejszy  stan tego budynku.


Dlaczego?

----------


## animuss

Ponieważ z braku jakiegokolwiek obciążenia  wewnątrz budynku ściany nośne znajdujące się  na brzegu płyty wyginają płytę fundamentową  w dół .

----------


## Nefer

można nie lubić Elka51, ale pytanie o badania gruntu nie jest od czapy. Mam nadzieję,że nie masz tam gliny i po prostu jej w mrozy nie wysadziło. Ale ja się nie znam...

----------


## R&K

przy płycie wymienia sie grunt do poziomu przemarzania - jesli nawet byla glina to BL ja wymienil

----------


## alek_w

> Ponieważ z braku jakiegokolwiek obciążenia  wewnątrz budynku ściany nośne znajdujące się  na brzegu płyty wyginają płytę fundamentową  w dół .


Czasami mam wrażenie, że to forum powinno być moderowane.

----------


## Nefer

> przy płycie wymienia sie grunt do poziomu przemarzania - jesli nawet byla glina to BL ja wymienil


 Oby.

----------


## animuss

> Czasami mam wrażenie, że to forum powinno być moderowane.


Nareszcie z czymś się mogę zgodzić .

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli styropian staje sie fundamentem wg definicji fundamentu? I mam XPS przed wejsciem do domu po ktorym chodze codziennie - masakra co sie z nim stalo... 
> Fundamenty cieplej - moze sie zle wyrazilam - koszt wykonania takiej plyty w porownaniu z fundamentem odpowiednio ocieplonym - roznica kolosalna i malo prawdopodobne by zrocila sie w jakims sensownym okresie czasu..


Nie porównuj styropianu po którym się chodzi (moze jeszcze szpileczki ?  :smile:  ) do styropianu równomiernie obciążonego płytą.
Czy liczyłaś koszt ław i płyty przy porównywalnym ociepleniu fundamentów i posadzek ?
BO ja liczyłem, wyszło porównywalnie. A czasem może wyjść taniej, co może tu potwierdzić parę osób, które z uwagi na to zmieniły sposób fundamentowania.

----------


## jasiek71

> A czasem może wyjść taniej, co może tu potwierdzić parę osób, które z uwagi na to zmieniły sposób fundamentowania.


 jak się "postarają" to potem takie efekty jak na zdjęciach ...
a wszystko dla kilku marnych kwh oszczędności na ogrzewaniu ...

----------


## fotohobby

Jasne, wykopanie rowów w ziemi, włożenie stali, zalanie betonem jest antidotum na wszystkie ewentualne błędy projektowe, wykonawcze.
To ciekawe, bo obok,  podforum "Fundamenty i piwnice" w ciągu paru tygodni czytam tematy: "Pęknięcie ściny fundamentowej i podniesiony chudy beton po zimie", "Pękająca ścianka fundamentowa po zasypie.", "pękanie ławy fundamentowej- jak zatrzymać "
O zapadającej się podłodze nie wspominając.
Jakby poszperać, to pewnie i problem pękających ścian na ławach by się znalazł.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasne, wykopanie rowów w ziemi, włożenie stali, zalanie betonem jest antidotum na wszystkie ewentualne błędy projektowe, wykonawcze.


jak widać płyta też nie jest lekiem ...
można dać doopy tak samo jak przy metodach tradycyjnych...

----------


## fotohobby

> jak widać płyta też nie jest lekiem ...


Ale ja nigdzie tak nie napisałem przeciez ?
Prawidłowo wykonana zapewnia większą sztywność konstrukcji, zresztą jest zalecana na terenach górniczych i na Śląsku sporo się ich wylewa.

----------


## jajmar

> Ale ja nigdzie tak nie napisałem przeciez ?
> Prawidłowo wykonana zapewnia większą sztywność konstrukcji, zresztą jest zalecana na terenach górniczych i na Śląsku sporo się ich wylewa.


Ale nie na styropianie chyba.

----------


## bitter

> Nie porównuj styropianu po którym się chodzi (moze jeszcze szpileczki ?  ) do styropianu równomiernie obciążonego płytą.
> Czy liczyłaś koszt ław i płyty przy porównywalnym ociepleniu fundamentów i posadzek ?
> BO ja liczyłem, wyszło porównywalnie. A czasem może wyjść taniej, co może tu potwierdzić parę osób, które z uwagi na to zmieniły sposób fundamentowania.


Ja jeszcze do końca nie policzyłem ale z grubsza dla mojego domu:

beton B20 - ok 2700złł
stal ok 1500zł
piasek 400
cement - 800 zł
bloczki 1000zł
chudziak 2000zł
styropian niebieski: 1000zł
Razem: 9400zł

Koszty zgrubne liczone raczej w górę niż w dół, bez robocizny. Chyba za taką kasę płyty bym nie zrobił. Arturo wydał na swoją 50 tys.




> Jasne, wykopanie rowów w ziemi, włożenie stali, zalanie betonem jest antidotum na wszystkie ewentualne błędy projektowe, wykonawcze.



Nie jest ale moim zdaniem trudniej zepsuć fundamenty niż płytę.

----------


## perm

> Ja jeszcze do końca nie policzyłem ale z grubsza dla mojego domu:
> 
> beton B20 - ok 2700złł
> stal ok 1500zł
> piasek 400
> cement - 800 zł
> bloczki 1000zł
> chudziak 2000zł
> styropian niebieski: 1000zł
> ...


Dodaj do tego podłogi na gruncie. wyjdzie jak nic więcej. Zepsuć płytę??? A co tam mozna zepsuć?

Płyta jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem szczególnie w trudnych warunkach gruntowych. Płyta na izolacji która stanowi jednoczesnie element nośny jest nowością (względną oczywiście). EPS 100 jako najtańsza alternatywa pojawił sie w Polsce razem z firmą Legalett który skopiował to rozwiązanie ze skandynawii. Tam jednak budownictwo jest w olbrzymiej wiekszości szkieletowe więc wytrzymałość tego styro przy takiej technologii jest wystarczająca. Przy budynku murowanym już raczej nie o czym niektórzy hurra-optymiści zapominają. Technologicznie izolacja nie jest częścią płyty a podbudową tejże i tak powinna być traktowana. Piach czy pospółkę pod płytę każdy ubija jak może najmocniej ale potem na tym kładzie się miękkie styro. Przy małym domu, wewnętrznych ścianach nośnych ograniczających rozpiętość płyty nic się nie dzieje. Płyta jeżeli siada to równomiernie i powoli. Tutaj u budowlanego najwyraźniej ugięcie z powodu rozpiętości płyty przekroczyło dopuszczalną wartość. Nie jest duże ale na ścianach działowych juz dało się zauwazyć, Tak już pewnie zostanie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja jeszcze do końca nie policzyłem ale z grubsza dla mojego domu:
> 
> beton B20 - ok 2700złł
> stal ok 1500zł
> piasek 400
> cement - 800 zł
> bloczki 1000zł
> chudziak 2000zł
> styropian niebieski: 1000zł
> ...


No tak, ale będziesz mieszkał na klepisku ? Dodaj chudziak i 20cm styropianu na każdy metr2 powierzchni. No i robociznę
Arturo buduje na szkodach, wiec musiał dodatkowo zazbroić, kopalnia zwróci mu 20-25%, o ile dobrze pamiętam.
No i ma ponad 180m m2 pow zabudowy.

Ty masz 136 (dużo, biorąc pod uwagę 99m2 użytkowej), koszt płyty z robocizną to 250-300zł/m2.
Likwidujesz przy okazji mostki, które akurat w Twoim przypadku (połączenia silikatu z fundamentem bez odcięcia w postaci bloczków Thermomur, czy też choć ceramiki wypełnionej perlitem) będą dość znaczące. 

Czy płyte jest tak łatwo zepsuć ?? 
Płyta w liczeniu nie jest niczym trudnym, wykonawstwo nie wymaga jakies ponadstandardowej wiedzy i precyzji... To po prostu jeden z elementów domu, który nie wyróżnia się specjelnie stopniem skomplikowania na tle innych.

----------


## elka51

> *EKSPERYZE WYKONUJE RZECZOZNAWCA BUDOWLANY* a nie doswiadczony inzynier,...


Po pierwsze nie zna Pan obowiązującego Prawa Budowlanego w PL - tam dokładnie pisze kto takie dokumenty może wydawać.
Po drugie - rzeczoznawca budowlany jest doświadczonym inżynierem. :cool: 

Po trzecie - jakie ma znaczenie czy mam uprawnienia (papier) do wystawiania ekspertyz czy nie ? 
W żaden sposób nie zmieni to faktu iż dom został spieprzony na etapie projektowym oraz podczas wznoszenia narażając właściciela na nerwy i stratę grubej kasy.

----------


## Lobo_M

Ludzie, *budowlany_laik* ma problem, a Wy swoimi przekomarzaniami mu nie pomagacie, a wprost przeciwnie. Po cholerę Spamujecie, nie masz rozwiązania i pomysłu jak mu pomóc to nie pisz!

----------


## budowlany_laik

Na razie wklejam szkiełka na gips, część szczelin pokrywam tylko gipsem - zobaczę czy spękania się rozszerzają, choć na nasze oko - niestety raczej tak.

Co do ekspertyzy budowlanej - jestem w trakcie pewnego działania, o którym później poinformuję.

Spływ wody deszczowej odłączony 2 dni temu od drenażu.

----------


## animuss

> Na razie wklejam szkiełka na gips, część szczelin pokrywam tylko gipsem - zobaczę czy spękania się rozszerzają, choć na nasze oko - niestety raczej tak.
> 
> Co do ekspertyzy budowlanej - jestem w trakcie pewnego działania, o którym później poinformuję.
> 
> Spływ wody deszczowej odłączony 2 dni temu od drenażu.


B.dobrze wszystko udokumentuj zdjęciami nakręcaj na kamerce to podłączenie wód z rynien do drenażu  ,żebyś potem miał mocne argumenty .Nie przejmuj się dom jest jeszcze do uratowania .Pisz na bieżąco co się dzieje dalej z budynkiem .Nie dawaj nikomu dziennika budowy i innych dokumentów .

----------


## tomek131

Nawet jak jest do uratowania,to ktoś chciałby przeżywać taki dylemat????Kurdę ,może mój nowy dom ,dorobek życia będzie do rozbiórki.Nawet nie chce sobie tego wyobrażać.Wniosek z tego ,że nie ma co zawierzać "inżynierom" z nadmiarem czasu wałęsającym się po forach,bo skutki widać.
Do elki 51 - forum jest po to żeby pomagać ZA DARMO ,jak Ci to nie pasuje i nawet w takiej wyjątkowej sytuacji dla tego człowieka nie potrafisz się temu podporządkować to WYPIER...AJ Proste?Dotarło?
Ten człowiek musi koszmar przeżywać a ty mu pierdzielisz co powinien zrobić,czego nie zrobił i ,że ty wszystko wiesz i jak Ci zapłaci 10tys to mu powiesz.TO JEST SPRZECZNE Z IDEĄ I ZAMYSŁEM TEGO FORUM.Powinnaś zostać natychmiast usunięta

----------


## elka51

> Do elki 51 - forum jest po to żeby pomagać ZA DARMO ,jak Ci to nie pasuje i nawet w takiej wyjątkowej sytuacji dla tego człowieka nie potrafisz się temu podporządkować to WYPIER...AJ Proste?Dotarło?


Gratuluję wychowania... Czy ja pobrałam jakiekolwiek pieniądze za *RADĘ* aby jak najszybciej wykonać ekspertyzę budowlaną ?
Czy ja pobrałam jakiekolwiek pieniądze za *RADĘ* aby nie korzystać dalej z usług dowcipnego projektanta który tak spieprzył dom?




> Ten człowiek musi koszmar przeżywać a *ty mu pierdzielisz co powinien zrobić*,


No chyba od tego jest te forum aby pisać co teraz powinien zrobić... ma zrobić EKSPERTYZĘ BUDOWLANĄ zanim mu się chałupa może na głowę zwalić... 

Bo "rady" aby sobie pomalował 2x farbą pęknięcia można traktować jako bardzo śmieszne żarty...




> jak Ci zapłaci 10tys to mu powiesz.


Nigdzie nie pisałam żeby mi ktoś płacił 10 tys zł... - tak to jest jak ktoś przeleciał temat po łebkach nie czytając treści ze zrozumieniem.

ps. a jaką ty dałeś "radę" pytającemu ?




> BudowlanyL - podobno (ale nie znam sie) szkielka sa pomylka i nei spelniaja swojego zadania, bo zadzialaja przy jakis silnych tapnieciach, przy delikatnych peknieciach powolnych nic sie nie stanie.


_Nie znam się ale popisze głupoty..._  - "szkiełka" nie są żadną "pomyłką" i bardzo dobrze spełniają swoje zadanie. Dla kogoś kto się "nie zna" faktycznie mogą być niepotrzebne. Tak samo niepotrzebne jak badania geotechniczne czy niepotrzebna dobra dokumentacja.

----------


## animuss

> BudowlanyL - podobno (ale nie znam sie) szkielka sa pomylka i nei spelniaja swojego zadania, bo zadzialaja przy jakis silnych tapnieciach, przy delikatnych peknieciach powolnych nic sie nie stanie.


Mam nadzieję ze nie jesteś związany z firmą  .

http://www.neostrain.pl/index.php?op...mid=28&lang=pl

----------


## tomek131

Elka nie świruj ,bo bez przerwy pieprzysz ,że Ty wiesz co jest ale za darmo nie będziesz nic mówić bo takie rzeczy kosztują.Teraz się rakiem nie wycofuj i kota ogonem nie odwracaj.Pomagasz tutaj za darmo.NIe pasuje,nikt Cię nie zmusza,opuszczasz forum i proste.
I już mnie ty wychowania nie ucz ,bo od wszelkiej maści naganiaczy, albo tak jak ty, mądrych inaczej, takich rad nie przyjmuje.

----------


## MCB

Witam.
Dla porównania.

U mnie płyta też ma 20cm. Leży na 2x8cm EPS100.
W płycie gęsto instalacja grzewcza 50/110mm.
Płyta pod garażem nieogrzewana, uskok 45st. 17cm.

Ściany zewnętrzne silka 20, wewnętrzne silka 12. Strop monolit 15cm + wylewka 7cm. Ściana centralna na poddaszu silka (5m/4m), ściany zewn. i działowe KG.
Dach: pełne deskowanie, dachówka ceramiczna. Dach opiera się na słupach ok. 1,5m od krawędzi stropu.

Pow. zabudowy 280m2.

Najwyższy (zaobserwowany w zeszłym roku) poziom wód gruntowych 30cm. poniżej spodu płyty domu (15 cm płyty garażu) licząc od spodu styropianu.

Pęknięcia:
1. Włosowate pęknięcie pod 1 oknem. Dokładnie na środku. Okno 2,7m.
2. Poziome pęknięcia w miejscach zakończenia 5 metrowego podciągu w salonie.
3. Pęknięcie poziome 2 bloczki poniżej stropu ściany dom/garaż + najzimniejszy narożnik pralnia/garaż. 

Wszystkie pęknięcia powstały po pierwszym rozgrzaniu płyty. Ściana garażowa zdecydowanie zimniejsza od pozostałych. Pierwszej zimy przemarzła w narożniku i tam pękła.
Strop garażu poniżej stropu pozostałej części domu.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jajmar

> Witam.
> Dla porównania.
> 
> U mnie płyta też ma 20cm. Leży na 2x8cm EPS100.
> W płycie gęsto instalacja grzewcza 50/110mm.
> Płyta pod garażem nieogrzewana, uskok 45st. 17cm.
> 
> Ściany zewnętrzne silka 20, wewnętrzne silka 12. Strop monolit 15cm + wylewka 7cm.


Tych budynkow nie sposób porownać. To że wystepują te same grubości płyty nie powoduje że sa do siebie podobne. Z opisu wynika że masz ściany wewnętrzne nośne, na nich masz strop, to powoduje że płyta jest obciążnona w środku - przy 20cm daje to w miarę podobne napreżenia pod płytą. U autora wątku płyta jest dociąznona po obwodzie i ma rozpiętość prawie 9,8metra. To powoduje duże naprężenie po obwodzie (wzdłuż okapu) i małe środkiem płyty. Sztywnośc płyty 20cm jest za mala aby rozłożyć ciężar budynku na cała swoja powierzchnie.

----------


## animuss

> Tych budynkow nie sposób porownać. To że wystepują te same grubości płyty nie powoduje że sa do siebie podobne. Z opisu wynika że masz ściany wewnętrzne nośne, na nich masz strop, to powoduje że płyta jest obciążnona w środku - przy 20cm daje to w miarę podobne napreżenia pod płytą. U autora wątku płyta jest dociąznona po obwodzie i ma rozpiętość prawie 9,8metra. To powoduje duże naprężenie po obwodzie (wzdłuż okapu) i małe środkiem płyty. Sztywnośc płyty 20cm jest za mala aby rozłożyć ciężar budynku na cała swoja powierzchnie.


 Nareszcie ktoś napisał tu coś z sensem .

----------


## coulignon

czyli projektant dał dooopy....?

----------


## elka51

> czyli projektant dał dooopy....?


Brawo... po 7dmiu stronach zawracania wisły kijem i bluzgania bezpodstawnego na moją osobę zaczynacie się zastanawiać nad tym co ja napisałam na pierwszej stronie  :big grin:  BRAWO.

Tak - dal dooopy... stąd się pytałam ile jego "usługi" kosztowały  :cool:

----------


## Elfir

są budynki bez fundamentów i też stoją.

Elka - twoja rada jest do dupy, bo na to, co zaproponowałaś wpadnie nawet idiota, dyplomu nie trzeba mieć ani pytać się przemądrzałych klonów w stylu zibik_end. 
Budowlany laik ma problem i szuka alternatyw, porównań i doświadczeń innych w podobnych przypadkach.

----------


## coulignon

> i bluzgania bezpodstawnego na moją osobę zaczynacie


 
no właśnie niepotrzebnie ludziska karmią trolla.

----------


## MarekR

Po przeczytaniu postów autora tego wątku nasuwają mi się nastęujące spostrzeżenia:
1. Płyta fundamentowa nie powinna być tutaj winowajcą takiego stanu z prostej przyczyny, że budynek jest za lekki aby takie coś powyginało płytę o grubości nawet tylko 20 cm i rozpiętości ok. 10 m.
2. Jeśli nawet z grubsza i z zapasem oszacuje się ciężar ścian, dachu, ścianek wewnętrznych to naprężenia pod płytą, której pracuje tylko 0.5 m (tak sobie założyłem) dalej nie przekraczają około 70 kPa.
3. Moim zdaniem powodem problemu jest drenaż opaskowy połączony z deszczówką, który spowodował wypłukanie pospółki ze strefy brzeżnej płyty i jej ugięcie pod naciskiem ścian nośnych.
4. Należy jaknajszybciej odciąć deszczówkę od drenażu i monitorować zmiany.
5. Proponuje odkopać fragment fundamentu aby potwierdzić/zanegować pkt. 3. Przy okazji sprawdzić jaki jest stan styropianu.
6. Jeżeli płyta fundamentowa nie jest popękana to sprawę można uratować poprzez wpompowanie betonu pod fundament jeśli potwierdzi się pkt. 3.
7. Proponuję zlecić pomimo wszystko ekspertyzę, która będzie istotnym elementem podczas dochodzenia swoich roszczeń no chyba, że inwestor tego nie chce - dochodzić odszkodowania.

Pozdrawiam MR

----------


## MarekR

> A jeśli jest popękana co jest wielce prawdopodobne? Wtedy też bym zrobił to samo bo przecież nie rozbiórka... no chyba, że zasądzone zostanie odszkodowanie z nawiązką.


Można zrobić to samo ale jeśli pękła płyta to zapewne rurki ogrzewania podłogowego także, lub w najlepszym przypadku (oby) zostaną nadwyrężone dlatego to trzeba sprawdzić.
Pozdrawiam MR

----------


## animuss

> Po przeczytaniu postów autora tego wątku nasuwają mi się nastęujące spostrzeżenia:
> 1. Płyta fundamentowa nie powinna być tutaj winowajcą takiego stanu z prostej przyczyny, że *budynek jest za lekki aby takie coś powyginało płytę o grubości nawet tylko 20 cm i rozpiętości ok. 10 m.*
> 2. Jeśli nawet z grubsza i z zapasem oszacuje się ciężar ścian, dachu, ścianek wewnętrznych to naprężenia pod płytą, której pracuje tylko 0.5 m (tak sobie założyłem) dalej nie przekraczają około 70 kPa.
> 3. Moim zdaniem powodem problemu jest drenaż opaskowy połączony z deszczówką, który *spowodował wypłukanie pospółki ze strefy brzeżnej płyty i jej ugięcie pod naciskiem ścian nośnych.*
> 4. Należy jaknajszybciej odciąć deszczówkę od drenażu i monitorować zmiany.
> 5. Proponuje odkopać fragment fundamentu aby potwierdzić/zanegować pkt. 3. Przy okazji sprawdzić jaki jest stan styropianu.
> 6. Jeżeli płyta fundamentowa nie jest popękana to sprawę można uratować poprzez wpompowanie betonu pod fundament jeśli potwierdzi się pkt. 3.
> 7. Proponuję zlecić pomimo wszystko ekspertyzę, która będzie istotnym elementem podczas dochodzenia swoich roszczeń no chyba, że inwestor tego nie chce - dochodzić odszkodowania.
> 
> Pozdrawiam MR


Ładne podsumowanie ale sam sobie zaprzeczasz  najpierw nie może ugiąć bo budynek jest za lekki, potem jednak ugiął pod naciskiem ścian nośnych.
Gdyby spowodował to drenaż w miejscach rur spustowych (najbardziej narażonych na wypłukanie) ściany nośne by się  zarysowały.
A tu mamy odczynienia z  równomiernym osiadaniem ścian nośnych.Pamiętajcie że tego styropianu jest 30 cm z czego górą 20 cm EPS-100 bezpośrednio pod płytą .

----------


## grzeniu666

Podpytam też tutaj - czy uważacie że sensownym byłoby wymurowanie ściany odsuniętej 5-7cm od krawędzi płyty (rys niżej) aby nieco szerzej rozłożyć nacisk ze ścian na płytę/izolację? Jestem przed murowaniem, uskok między cokołem płyty a wykończoną elewacją tak czy siak mógłbym zachować, ew. dokładając ze 2cm styro na ścianach.

----------


## elka51

> są budynki bez fundamentów i też stoją.


Naprawdę ? Proszę o przykłady budynku bez "fundamentu", który "stoi"...  :smile: 

Tak przy okazji to budynek nieszczęśliwego Budowlany_laik  fundamenty ma i to porządne tj płytę fundamentową - tyle że skopaną przez projektanta, ale to "detal".




> Elka - twoja rada jest do dupy, bo na to, co zaproponowałaś wpadnie nawet idiota, dyplomu nie trzeba mieć


Dlaczego Pani wyzywa wszystkich tutaj wypowiadających się od "głupszych od idiotów"? Nikt inny nie podał rozwiązania z ekspertyzą chociaż na to ponoć każdy idiota powinien wpaść  :wink: 




> Budowlany laik ma problem i szuka alternatyw, porównań i doświadczeń innych w podobnych przypadkach.


No to niestety ja już nie jestem w stanie "pomóc"... zaprojektowane przeze mnie poprawnie domy nigdy nie pękały ani nie były niepoprawnie posadowione. Alternatywą dla ekspertyzy budowlanej w przypadku pękających domów może być np datek na mszę w intencji domu, można również zaprosić radiestetę, porozstawiać magnesy neodymowe w narożach budynku... odprawić gusła itd - jednakże nie wróżę tym "alternatywom dużego sukcesu.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia Panu Budowlany_laik w ratowaniu domu na podstawie zaleceń osoby która opracuje ekspertyzę budowlaną.

----------


## animuss

> Podpytam też tutaj - czy uważacie że sensownym byłoby wymurowanie ściany odsuniętej 5-7cm od krawędzi płyty (rys niżej) aby nieco szerzej rozłożyć nacisk ze ścian na płytę/izolację? Jestem przed murowaniem, uskok między cokołem płyty a wykończoną elewacją tak czy siak mógłbym zachować, ew. dokładając ze 2cm styro na ścianach.


A co cię dręczy opisz co tam masz  podumamy ,Generalnie powinieneś trzymać się projektu ,jeżeli samowolnie coś zmienisz to cała winę będziesz musiał scedować na siebie .Za linkuj gdzie jest ten twój temat,

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Tego nie ma jak sprawdzić inaczej niż op lokalnych wyciekach jeśli do góry lub tylko spadku ciśnienia jeśli w dół.


Dom obserwuję dość dokładnie i niestety muszę stwierdzić, że miałem problem z ciśnieniem w CO dnia 08.03.2012: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5253824

----------


## kszh.uint

uprzedziłeś sam siebie, bo własnie miałem przypomniec... czyli co - będą kable i ogrzewanie ścienne?

----------


## elka51

> No ale jak nazwiesz te kamienie fundamentami to masz rację...


Pytałam się o budynek "bez fundamentów" a nie posadowiony na ławach kamiennych, kamieniach węgłowych czy dębowych belkach podwalinowych etc etc etc  (które są bardzo ładnie opisane w przedwojennej i powojennej literaturze) i są fundamentami budowli.

----------


## animuss

> Dom obserwuję dość dokładnie i niestety muszę stwierdzić, że miałem problem z ciśnieniem w CO dnia 08.03.2012: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5253824


Jednorazowy spadek ciśnienia jeszcze nic nie przesądza,mogła być ,któraś pętla częściowo zapowietrzona albo jakiś wymiennik zasobnik itd można pisać długo .... 
Jeżeli ubytek  się już węcej nie pojawił to jeszcze nie ma co wyrywać włosów.

----------


## Amelia 2

> No to niestety ja już nie jestem w stanie "pomóc"... zaprojektowane przeze mnie poprawnie domy nigdy nie pękały ani nie były niepoprawnie posadowione.


Jak żyję nie spotkałam projektanta który przyzna że źle projektuje, murarza który powie że źle muruje, kierownika który przyzna że źle nadzoruje :big grin:  za to każdy wychwala siebie a krytykuje innych... Nie znający się na rzeczy inwestor biorąc fachowca z papierkiem ma prawo oczekiwać że robota będzie zrobiona dobrze i nie ma co na nim się wyżywać po fakcie gdy robota spartaczona.

----------


## grzeniu666

> A co cię dręczy opisz co tam masz  podumamy ,Generalnie powinieneś trzymać się projektu ,jeżeli samowolnie coś zmienisz to cała winę będziesz musiał scedować na siebie .


Chciałbym aby było to możliwie najbardziej stabilne, mam trochę wątpliwości dot. betonowania (zamówiłem beton razem z usługą, i goście mi to zwibrowali listwą zamiast buławowym, założyłem że wiedzą co robią no i po fakcie nie jestem tym zachwycony), męczy mnie to i staram się dalsze rozwiązać możliwie najlepiej (ściany długie do 9m). Wiem że te cieńkie płyty pod domki są tak projektowane aby ściany licować z płytą (i jakoś zgrywać cokół z izolacją ścian, ale to dla mnie nie problem odsuwając mur od krawędzi), a pod murami pracuje zasadniczo jakaś szerokość płyty (~1-2m?, dlatego chyba ważna jest podbudowa i wytrzymała izolacja, i to u BL głównie zawiodło), przesuwając mur do środka ta szerokość jest większa (tylko kilka cm, ale bezpośrednio pod murem), myślę że lepiej rozkłada nacisk na XPS (nie mam pewności na ile istotny jest układ tych prętów "zielonych", one są w rozstawie ze 24 cm, mur ma 18cm). Załączam układ (bez odsunięcia od krawędzi) razem z izolacją "pod" i cokołem.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Takie poprawianie "na chłopski rozum" może przynieść więcej złego niż pożytku.
> Jak spać nie możesz po tym co zobaczyłeś to zrób nie płaską od spodu ale z pseudo ławą pod ścianami zewnętrznymi... a najlepiej porozmawiaj z projektantem i/lub kierbudem.


Oczywiście nie chcę nic robić pochopnie, konstruktor uspokajał moje wątpliwości dot. tego betonowania, ale jeśli można coś poprawić to chcę. Ława pod ścianami jak sądzę nie zapobiegła by takim odkształceniom jakie wystąpiły u BL (nie ten kierunek, tu musiała by być grubsza płyta przynajmniej pod ścianami nośnymi na szer z 1m), tak to rozumiem.

----------


## R&K

cos jak u Artura - rzuc okien do niego

----------


## animuss

> Chciałbym aby było to możliwie najbardziej stabilne, mam trochę wątpliwości dot. betonowania (zamówiłem beton razem z usługą, i goście mi to zwibrowali listwą zamiast buławowym, założyłem że wiedzą co robią no i po fakcie nie jestem tym zachwycony), męczy mnie to i staram się dalsze rozwiązać możliwie najlepiej (ściany długie do 9m). Wiem że te cieńkie płyty pod domki są tak projektowane aby ściany licować z płytą (i jakoś zgrywać cokół z izolacją ścian, ale to dla mnie nie problem odsuwając mur od krawędzi), a pod murami pracuje zasadniczo jakaś szerokość płyty (~1-2m?, dlatego chyba ważna jest podbudowa i wytrzymała izolacja, i to u BL głównie zawiodło), przesuwając mur do środka ta szerokość jest większa (tylko kilka cm, ale bezpośrednio pod murem), myślę że lepiej rozkłada nacisk na XPS (nie mam pewności na ile istotny jest układ tych prętów "zielonych", one są w rozstawie ze 24 cm, mur ma 18cm). Załączam układ (bez odsunięcia od krawędzi) razem z izolacją "pod" i cokołem.


Zawibrowanie listwą  oddziaływuje raczej  powierzchniowo, do wyrównania uszczelnienia warstwy .Efekt zagęszczenia zależy też od mocy wibratora.Jeżeli masz wątpliwości to beton można zbadać i porównać, jakiej marki jest w rzeczywistości z tym projektowanym ,wtedy ktoś musi za to odpowiedzieć a projektant wniesie korekty w projekcie i w obliczeniach albo płyta będzie rozebrana .Samo przesunięcie kilka cm nie ma tu znaczenia ,jeżeli beton jest kiepski to i tak dojdzie do złamania płyty. Powiem więcej taka usterka może pojawić się po nastu latach dlaczego ? dlatego ze może przyjść taka zima że obciążenie sniegiem dopełni to co człowiek wcześniej  spieprzył .Tylko kto zapłaci za błędy .

----------


## grzeniu666

> Zawibrowanie listwą  oddziaływuje raczej  powierzchniowo, do wyrównania uszczelnienia warstwy .Efekt zagęszczenia zależy też od mocy wibratora.Jeżeli masz wątpliwości to beton można zbadać i porównać, jakiej marki jest w rzeczywistości z tym projektowanym...


Jakie to badania? Trzeba badać jakąś próbkę z całej grubości płyty, czy można jakoś bezinwazyjnie czy powierzchniowo (chociaż wstępnie)?




> Samo przesunięcie kilka cm nie ma tu znaczenia ,jeżeli beton jest kiepski to i tak dojdzie do złamania płyty.


Nie ma żadnego znaczenia?
Czy u BL też wystąpiło takie pęknięcie czy złamanie, czy nie koniecznie (jest jakaś elastyczność płyty)?

Dzięki za opinię (nie koniecznie pocieszającą, szczególnie że u mnie parter+piętro silka 18, strop monolit 15).

----------


## Elfir

> Dlaczego Pani wyzywa wszystkich tutaj wypowiadających się od "głupszych od idiotów"? Nikt inny nie podał rozwiązania z ekspertyzą chociaż na to ponoć każdy idiota powinien wpaść 
> .


Ponieważ nikt prócz Pani nie traktuje rozmówców jak półgłówków i nie podaje oczywistych rozwiązań po najmniejszej linii oporu o których wszyscy wiedzą. W sumie przecież można było mu napisać, by wybudował sobie nowy dom, równie sensowna i "pomocna" rada jak te od Pani.
Zakładamy po prostu pewny iloraz inteligencji u tego, komu odpowiadamy.

----------


## elka51

to prosze cos "mądrego" doradzić budowlany_laik'owi - bo jak na razie oprócz pieprzenia nie na temat tj ataku na moją osobę nikt tu rzeczowo nic nie odpowiedział.

----------


## coulignon

no prosiłem nie karmić trola....

----------


## malux20

dokładnie ja tego  tematu nie śledzę

jeżeli rysy występują na działówkach  to może problemu większego nie będzie?

fakt - gdy się interesowałem płytą  to niektórzy wykonawcy  pod ściany  sugerowali wykonać dodatkowe fundamenty  , może nie takie jak normalne ale jednak

----------


## R&K

trzebaby było przeliczyć ... czy warto takie dodatkowe stopy/ ławy robić - czy jednak robić płytę jak w biblii przykazali czyli na chudziaku 

... no dobra żartowałem z tą biblią ... po prostu 2 różne rozwiązania - oba wymagają większych nakładów na beton ... a  które lepsze?  ja nie wiem ...  ale moja płyta ma chudziak później XPS i dopiero właściwa płyta

----------


## animuss

> Jakie to badania? Trzeba badać jakąś próbkę z całej grubości płyty, czy można jakoś bezinwazyjnie czy powierzchniowo (chociaż wstępnie)?
> 
> Nie ma żadnego znaczenia?
> Czy u BL też wystąpiło takie pęknięcie czy złamanie, czy nie koniecznie (jest jakaś elastyczność płyty)?
> 
> Dzięki za opinię (nie koniecznie pocieszającą, szczególnie że u mnie parter+piętro silka 18, strop monolit 15).


Urządzenia do nieniszczącego badania betonu:
młotek Schmidta-http://www.zelbet.zut.edu.pl/dydakty...i_schmidta.pdf
betonoskop ultradźwiękowy-http://www.pcb.com.pl/ut-betonoskopy.html
detektor zbrojenia-http://www.merazet.pl/pliki/produkty/2526.pdf
Badanie niszczące 
Można odwiercić kilka walców z betonu wiertłem koronowym w wolnych miejscach bez prętów rur itd.. i zanieś do zbadania do laboratorium
na określenie klasy betonu z jakiego wykonany został element – wytrzymałość betonu na ściskanie .
Każdy element żelbetowy ma prawo się ugiąć i ugięcie się wylicza dochodzi wtedy do rozwarcia rys ,konstruktor oblicza  dopuszczalną szerokość rozwarcia rys dla danego elementu ,w trakcie rozwarcia rys stal się rozciąga (płynie) ale nie trwa to w nieskończoność.
U BL  wystąpiło raczej ugięcie płyty .

----------


## budowlany_laik

*Arturo72*, dzięki, poczytam.
Przepraszam od razu wszystkich, ktorym nie odpowiedziałem na pytania - nie mam głowy by śledzić wpisy na bieżąco.

Co do betonu (*grzeniu666*). U mnie betoniarnia poinformowała od razu by za 2 tygodnie od daty wylania betonu na budowie, zgłosić się po wynik badania i deklarację zgodności. W deklaracji tej widnieje wynik badania, i pamiętam, że wyszła im lepsza, niż B20, klasa. Także pewnie jest tak i u Ciebie - zgłoś się po stosowny papier.

Generalnie na płaszczyźnie umów z osobami współpracującymi, faktur, rachunków, płatności nie mam sobie nic do zarzucenia - zbierałem FV i deklaracje zgodności na siatkę zbrojeniową, rurki alupex, styropian, bloczki i wszystkie inne materiały do SSZ.

Beton do tego był z najdroższej i - w opinii wielu osób - najlepszej betoniarni w okolicy.

----------


## elka51

> Tak na przyszłość napiszę,że jeśli ekspertyza wykaże błąd Kierownika budowy lub projektanta,można starać się o odszkodowanie z jego własnego OC.


Pisałam o tym na samym początku...




> No wlasnie o takim rozwiazaniu pisalam - ale trzeba powolac wlasnie rzeczoznawce budowlanego by zrobil ekspertyze.


W kraju nad wisłą ekspertyzy budowlane może wykonywać KAŻDY uprawniony inżynier budownictwa posiadający uprawnienia bez ograniczeń - nie jest to mój "wymysł" tylko zapis w obowiązującym cały czas PRAWIE BUDOWLANYM.




> Jak widac - torszke czasu wszystko trwa, wiec moze jednak BL nie warto czekac na to, co bedzie sie z plombami dzialo, bo one moga peknac jutro ale moga peknac za kilka tygodni... A moze nic sie nie dziac, co nie zmienia faktu ze cos z budynkie msie zadzialo i sprawdzic nalezy co (chyba, ja bym sprawdzalo, nie pozostawilabym tego tak sobie i nie zamieszkalabym bez sprawdzenia)


Mam wrażenie że ktoś tu kopiuje moje zalecenia które pisałam na pierwszych stronach (które notabene wywołały taki chamski atak na moją osobę) a teraz się pod tym wszyscy zaczynają "podpisywać"... 

Wychodzi na to że jednak to ja miałam rację... tylko jakoś postów z przeprosinami nie widać. No cóż... Polska.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Jest różnica między *ekspertyzą* rzeczoznawcy budowlanego ew. inżyniera z uprawnieniami bez ograniczeń zlecaną przeze mnie, a *protokołem szkody* wystawionym przez likwidatora szkód - choć jako likwidatorzy pracują w końcu rzeczoznawcy budowlani - sam nie wiem...

Ogólnie - proszę troszkę zwolnić. Jak pisałem, działam na pewnym polu w tym temacie i poinformuję później o efektach.




> I w tym temacie co podal Arturo mozna wywnioskowac troche jaka droge obrac, ale jak widac masz chyba troche d.. Izbe, skoro nie pokierowala Cie wlasnie ta droga...


Temu się nie dziwię akurat - Izba zrzesza swoich członków, pobiera od nich składki i stoi na straży ICH interesów. Tak jak z innymi Izbami. Ja dostałem info od Izby, że na ich stronie jest lista rzeczoznawców, mogę sobie kogoś wybrać i zlecić ekspertyzę - dodali przy tym, że nikogo nie rekomendują.

Wątek od *Arturo72* przeczytałem - można faktycznie coś wywnioskować...

----------


## elka51

> Temu się nie dziwię akurat - Izba zrzesza swoich członków, pobiera od nich składki i stoi na straży ICH interesów. Tak jak z innymi Izbami. Ja dostałem info od Izby, że na ich stronie jest lista rzeczoznawców, mogę sobie kogoś wybrać i zlecić ekspertyzę - dodali przy tym, że nikogo nie rekomendują.


Rzeczoznawcami w PL przeważnie są dziadkowie na emeryturze zasiadający w izbie (średnia wieku 70-80 lat) - dlatego na stronie Izby jest lista rzeczoznawców których "nie rekomendują"... ale jednak lista jest  :wink: 
Kiedyś czytałam "ekspertyze" wykonaną przez rzeczoznawcę (dziadek z uprawnieniami nadanymi w latach 60-tych !!!)... od głupot jakie wypisał włos się jeżył.

Znajdź doświadczonego inżyniera prowadzącego własne biuro projektowe, zatrudniającego co najmniej kilka osób i mającego na swoim koncie większy dorobek niż "domki' jednorodzinne. 
Będzie taniej niż u "nie rekomendowanego" rzeczoznawcy i bardziej rzetelnie wykonana.

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Taaa, fajnie, niby proste...

Zgadzam się, ze trzeba znaleźć fachowca. Takiego, co zna się na płytach fundamentowych od strony teoretycznej i praktycznej, potrafi coś więcej niż pocmokać i kazać rozbierać budynek. Nie uspokoi fałszywie, ale i nie wystartuje z armatą na muchę. Jak już zaproponuje wzmocnienia, to sensowne i nie zabijające finansowo  :wink:  Do tego przypilnuje roboty albo sam posiada doświadczoną ekipę.

I cholera - tego fachowca ma wybrać nomen omen budowlany laik, bo sam "tytuł" fachowca i wywalenie pieniędzy na ekspertyzę NIC tak naprawdę nie zagwarantuje...
Nie zazdroszczę. Szukałabym podobnej firmy
http://www.technikadiamentowa.com/su...nstrukcji.html
Od razu mówię, żem nie ich agent  :wink:  - chodzi mi o używane technologie i doświadczenie w naprawach . Najlepiej lokalnie poszukać - często tacy wykonawcy pracują np przy renowacjach obiektów zabytkowych. Jak już jest coś sp..., nie dałabym nieprzetestowanej ekipie nabywać doświadczenia u mnie  :wink: .

Tanio nie będzie, ale spokojny sen - bezcenny...

----------


## slawek9000

za cienka ta płyta fundamentowa, 20cm to można strop zrobić, a nie fundament. Poza tym, marne zbrojenie jak na płytę fundamentową. 
Szczerze mowiąc, przy tak małej sztywności płyty dziwne by było jakby się nie porysowały ściany.
EPS nie powinien w ogóle być używany jako izolacja pod nośną płytę, XPS jest dopuszczony do takiego zastosowania. Przy czym nie chodzi nawet o nośność, ale odporność na korozję biologiczną i wodę. 
same zarysowania nie są dramatyczne, poczekaj 2-3 lata aż ugięcia płyty się ustabilizują (albo i nie jeśli na styropianie) i wtedy można ściany naprawiać.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Mam jeszcze przemyślenie.

Drenaż był podlewany cały czas deszczówką. 
Gdy robiliśmy w ostatnich 4 dniach odłączenie spływu deszczówki do osobnej szczelnej instalacji, odkryliśmy przy rurze spustowej (osadniku) płytę opaski styropianowej p-wysadzinowej (zwykła płyta styropianowa 50x100cm EPS100 grubości 10cm). Pospółka pod płytą opaski była mokra.

Drenaż idzie w jednym wykopie z rurą PE od GWC glikolowego na głębokości ok. 2m. Mam dane z temperatury GWC. W największe mrozy było tam +2*C.

Jeśli przepełniony drenaż podlał pospółkę (podbudowę), to być może mokra przy największych mrozach (06 lutego -24,5*C) wysadziła płytę fundamentową, skoro na aż 2m było tylko +2*C?

----------


## R&K

BL - to nic nadzwyczajnego 
zrób to samo z podłogą - niby betonowa, sucha - ale jak położysz na niej styropian to spoci się i będzie tam mokro 

tak bym to tłumaczył

----------


## MCB

> za cienka ta płyta fundamentowa, 20cm to można strop zrobić, a nie fundament.


Ja mam takiej grubości płytę, a dom 2x cięższy. Dobrze podparta i równomiernie obciążona wytrzyma.
W tym przypadku wskazanie jest na nierównomierne obciążenie i problemy z podbudową.

Sama woda pod płytą nie jest problemem. To dzięki niej grunt nie przemarzł. Piszę to bazując na swoich obserwacjach. Lustro wody miałem tuż pod płytą. Nie zamarzła nawet woda stojąca na powierzchni niżej położonej działki sąsiada. Ściślej: zamarzła tylko cienka warstwa. Lód pękał pod stopami nawet w największe mrozy.
Woda pod płytą, a zwłaszcza płynąca woda uniemożliwia natomiast skumulowanie wyższej temperatury pod domem (ciepło od domu + ciepło z głębi ziemi). A to powoduje wyższe straty ciepła do gruntu.

Co do połączenia drenażu i wody opadowej to zawsze spotykałem się z kategorycznym zakazem. Projekt mojej płyty zawiera taki zapis.

Natomiast co do styropianu to raczej obawiał bym się zjawiska pełzania niż korozji biologicznej.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*MCB*, jak rozmieszczone masz ściany nośne? Masz wewnętrzne nośne? U mnie nośne tylko po obwodzie płyty - dom to prostokąt 10x14m i płyta garażu 10x4m.

*coulignon* (płyta także 20cm, EPS100, dom cięższy od mojego i brak spękań na działowych) ma nośne także wewnętrzne.

----------


## malux20

bl  ty masz specyficzną sytuację   [bo plyta]
u ciebie rysy są  zbyt duże żeby  sie nie przejmować  ale masz to na działówkach - nawet nie wiesz jak często  rysują się działówki

----------


## MCB

Nośne (20cm) mam też wewnątrz.

----------


## Jacekss

> bl  ty masz specyficzną sytuację   [bo plyta]
> u ciebie rysy są  zbyt duże żeby  sie nie przejmować  ale masz to na działówkach - nawet nie wiesz jak często  rysują się działówki


u mnie też mam nośne wewnątrz, stąd pewnie to stabilniejsze jest
jednak przypominam sobie jak murarz mówił o działówkach żeby ich nie dociągać do stropu, żeby nie przenosiły obciążeń stropu bo będą pękać
dlatego podciągneli jakiś 1cm niżej i lekko zaprawili klejem

----------


## budowlany_laik

> u mnie też mam nośne wewnątrz, stąd pewnie to stabilniejsze jest
> jednak przypominam sobie jak murarz mówił o działówkach żeby ich nie dociągać do stropu, żeby nie przenosiły obciążeń stropu bo będą pękać
> dlatego podciągneli jakiś 1cm niżej i lekko zaprawili klejem


Działowe u mnie są stawiane na płycie, skończone ok. 5-7cm pod stężeniem wiązarów dachowych płytą OSB. Przestrzeń ta (między ścianą działową z silki a OSB) jest wypełniona wełną mineralną.

*Jacekss*, może mi uleciało - też masz płytę fundamentową?

----------


## Jacekss

tak również mam...

----------


## budowlany_laik

No to dawaj - jaka grubość, jakie styro, ile cm, jaki dom ogólnie, gdzie podłogówka (zatopiona czy w górnej wylewce)? *Jakieś pęknięcia (nośne, działowe)?*

----------


## Jacekss

> No to dawaj - jaka grubość, jakie styro, ile cm, jaki dom ogólnie, gdzie podłogówka (zatopiona czy w górnej wylewce)? *Jakieś pęknięcia (nośne, działowe)?*


grubość płyty 25cm, beton B25 (w projekcie był B20), zbrojenie główne fi12 pod nośnymi też, siatki fi 8 górą i dołem
styro 20cm niestety EPS100. drenaż jest, osobno deszczówka
czy są jakieś pęknięcia, działówek nie - przy słupach mam drobne ryski ale to z powodu kiepskiego dylatowania połączenia słup-ściana
ściany nośne - hm przed ociepleniem zauważyłem drobne ryski pionowe na pustakach w kilku miejscach... ale wewnątrz nic nie widać
czy to z powodu uginania płyty czy też słabego, nierównego układania bloczków przez "speców" to już nie wiem  :wink: 

edit: aha.. rurki mam w wylewce nie w płycie

----------


## budowlany_laik

Nośne tylko 4 zewnętrzne po obwodzie płyty fundamentowej. Na wieniec i murłatę przyszły gotowe wiązary dachowe i one są stężone od dołu płytami OSB.

----------


## animuss

> Nośne tylko 4 zewnętrzne po obwodzie płyty fundamentowej. Na wieniec i murłatę przyszły gotowe wiązary dachowe i one są stężone od dołu płytami OSB.


 To poco ci była płyta fundamentowa jak miałeś nośne tylko po obwodzie - wody gruntowe?

----------


## plusfoto

A co to ma do rzeczy? Choćby dlatego aby płyta robiła za akumulator.

----------


## animuss

> A co to ma do rzeczy? Choćby dlatego aby płyta robiła za akumulator.


 Po co komu aż taka bezwładność .


Córka sołtysa na balu przebierańców przebrała się za akumulator i całą noc ją ładowali.

----------


## animuss

> Sądząc nie tylko po avatarze to *animuss* musi być człowiekiem poprzedniej epoki 
> Nie będe się rozpisywał bo to nie temat na pierdoły...


 Tak sądzisz ? widocznie nie wiesz co piszesz .

----------


## eniu

Animuss. Po prostu nie mając płyty fundamentowej, WM, PC, lub przynajmniej
kilku kabelków elektrycznych w podłodze, musisz być stary pierdziel...Tak jak
ja, który zamiast budować kominki z nowoczesnych betonów ogniotrwałych i
wełny mineralnej, używam sprawdzonej cegły szamotowej...

----------


## MCB

Stare nie musi być od razu złe.
Kumulacyjny grzewczy fundament sprawdził się już u Krzyżaków w Malborku.

Decyzję o dużej bezwładności cieplnej domu podjąłem świadomie bazując na doświadczeniu.
W poprzednim domu latem było gorąco, zimą z powodu częstych wyłączeń prądu zimno.
Teraz mam 50m3 betonu w podłodze, ze 25 w stropie, do tego ściany z silki.
Latem miły chłodek bez klimatyzacji. Zima grzeję wyłącznie w II taryfie, a wielogodzinne wyłączenia prądu mi nie straszne.

I to tyle w odpowiedzi na pytanie po co komu taka bezwładność.

----------


## bitter

True true

----------


## animuss

> Animuss. Po prostu nie mając płyty fundamentowej, WM, PC, lub przynajmniej
> kilku kabelków elektrycznych w podłodze, musisz być stary pierdziel...Tak jak
> ja, który zamiast budować kominki z nowoczesnych betonów ogniotrwałych i
> wełny mineralnej, używam sprawdzonej cegły szamotowej...


 Jeżeli ja jestem stary pierdziel to ty masz cegłę szamotową zamiast mózgu.

----------


## animuss

> Stare nie musi być od razu złe.
> Kumulacyjny grzewczy fundament sprawdził się już u Krzyżaków w Malborku.
> 
> Decyzję o dużej bezwładności cieplnej domu podjąłem świadomie bazując na doświadczeniu.
> W poprzednim domu latem było gorąco, zimą z powodu częstych wyłączeń prądu zimno.
> *Teraz mam 50m3 betonu w podłodze, ze 25 w stropie, do tego ściany z silki.
> Latem miły chłodek bez klimatyzacji. Zima grzeję wyłącznie w II taryfie, a wielogodzinne wyłączenia prądu mi nie straszne.*I to tyle w odpowiedzi na pytanie po co komu taka bezwładność.


Bajki to możesz opowiadać komuś innemu a co w okresie przejściowym ????

----------


## MCB

A co ma być?
Temperatura jest stabilna. Zyski bytowe + słońce uzupełniają straty. Okazyjnie może załączyć się główny system.
Na wszelki wypadek mam też kominek.
Co ciekawe wrażenie przegrzania/chłodu nie przekłada się wprost na temperatury wskazywane na czujnikach.
Na pewno wpływ na odczuwalne temperatury ma wilgotność powietrza oraz obecność bezpośredniego promieniowania słońca lub innego promieniującego źródła ciepła.

----------


## animuss

> A co ma być?
> Temperatura jest stabilna. Zyski bytowe + słońce uzupełniają straty. Okazyjnie może załączyć się główny system.
> Na wszelki wypadek mam też kominek.
> Co ciekawe wrażenie przegrzania/chłodu nie przekłada się wprost na temperatury wskazywane na czujnikach.
> Na pewno wpływ na odczuwalne temperatury ma wilgotność powietrza oraz obecność bezpośredniego promieniowania słońca lub innego promieniującego źródła ciepła.


 Bajki bajki może  "eniu" to łyknie .
Temperatura jest stabilna ale twojego  50m3 betonu + ściany strop itd...to jeszcze większa akumulacja .A w domu albo za zimno albo za gorąco wystarczy ze zaświeci słońce a "jaja już gotujesz" .Trzeba albo wyłączyć albo dogrzać się innym źródłem ciepła .To tak jakbyś pociągiem wybrał się po mieście po zakupy.To co zaoszczędziłeś zimą teraz trzeba niestety wydać i otwierać okna .
Zresztą pytanie zadałem budowlanemu_laikowi czy i w tym wypadku ,został zmanipulowany tak jak z płytą i styro- EPS100
Wy już macie to cudo i musicie się męczyć ,więc nie możecie być obiektywni teraz  jesteście "obiektywni inaczej".

----------


## jajmar

> Jeżeli ja jestem stary pierdziel to ty masz cegłę szamotową zamiast mózgu.


Nie zrozumiałeś kolegi i sie niepotrzbnie unosisz. Na forum jest kilka mód, jedna z nich to płyta zamiast tradycyjnych fundamentów. To że nie ma ona nic wspolnego z sensem i logiką niektórym inwestorm nie przeszkdza jak widać. Ekonomi w tym też nie widac ale popyt rośnie. 

Mam wrażenie że Eniu pisał tekst do Ciebie z przymrużonym okiem.

----------


## fotohobby

Jak ktoś pali "eko" groszkiem, czy gazem, to zalety płyty nie doceni, ale jeśli ktoś nie widzi sensu akumulacji przy ogrzewaniu czystym prądem, czy tez PC, to cóż...

----------


## MCB

> Bajki bajki może  "eniu" to łyknie .
> Temperatura jest stabilna ale twojego  50m3 betonu + ściany strop itd...to jeszcze większa akumulacja .A w domu albo za zimno albo za gorąco wystarczy ze zaświeci słońce a "jaja już gotujesz" .Trzeba albo wyłączyć albo dogrzać się innym źródłem ciepła .To tak jakbyś pociągiem wybrał się po mieście po zakupy.To co zaoszczędziłeś zimą teraz trzeba niestety wydać i otwierać okna .".


Chyba nigdy nie byłeś w domu o dużej akumulacji.
Dodatkowe źródło ciepła jest wyraźniej odczuwalne w domu o niskiej kumulacji. Dom o wysokiej kumulacji działa jak bufor zapewniając minimalne dobowe wahania temperatury.

----------


## plusfoto

*animumuss* nie rób z sibie *K49* z tematu o oknach. Po za tym mówisz to z doświadczenia cza z teorii.

----------


## animuss

> Chyba nigdy nie byłeś w domu o dużej akumulacji.
> Dodatkowe źródło ciepła jest wyraźniej odczuwalne w domu o niskiej kumulacji. Dom o wysokiej kumulacji działa jak bufor zapewniając minimalne dobowe wahania temperatury.


Mam OP w domu ale niecałe 7 cm więc nie będę z tobą dyskutował. A to że  "kumulacji działa jak bufor zapewniając minimalne dobowe wahania temperatury" to jest wada nie zaleta.

----------


## MCB

Bzdury piszesz. Nie ma jednej obowiązującej wykładni wad i zalet tego rozwiązania (jak i wielu innych).
Wady i zalety zawsze należy rozpatrywać w kontekście wymagań.
Dla mnie, przy moich wymaganiach, to zaleta.
Inaczej w nocy miałbym wyższą temperaturę niż w dzień.
W tej chwili mam w miarę równą temperaturę całą dobę, rano trochę cieplej niż wieczorem.  Tak jak chciałem.

----------


## eniu

> Jeżeli ja jestem stary pierdziel to ty masz cegłę szamotową zamiast mózgu.


Jesteś pewny, że dobrze zrozumiałeś intencję mojej wypowiedzi ? :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

Podstawowa zasada woda jak najdalej od fundamentu. Dlatego jest drenaż, dlatego opaska nieprzepuszczalna wokół domu, osobne odprowadzenie wody z dachu. EPS 100 dla murownych to już na siłę.

Konserwatysta eniu nie pierdziel, konserwatysta.

----------


## animuss

> Bzdury piszesz. Nie ma jednej obowiązującej wykładni wad i zalet tego rozwiązania (jak i wielu innych).
> Wady i zalety zawsze należy rozpatrywać w kontekście wymagań.
> Dla mnie, przy moich wymaganiach, to zaleta.
> Inaczej w nocy miałbym wyższą temperaturę niż w dzień.
> W tej chwili mam w miarę równą temperaturę całą dobę, rano trochę cieplej niż wieczorem.  Tak jak chciałem.


 Śmieszny jesteś , mieszkasz w piekarni i chleb wyrzucasz za okno.Taka płyta to 3-4 m/ce w roku jest przydatna a jak zimą mocno słonce świeci to jeszcze krócej  "obiektywni inaczej".





> Jesteś pewny, że dobrze zrozumiałeś intencję mojej wypowiedzi ?


 Sorry ale nie doczytałem do końca,"MCB" mnie wytrącił z pantałyku  nie lubię jak ktoś mi próbuje kit wcisnąć w......

Ciekawi mnie kto budowlanemu_laikowi wcisnął ten "luksus".

----------


## budowlany_laik

> można nie lubić Elka51, ale pytanie o badania gruntu nie jest od czapy. Mam nadzieję,*że nie masz tam gliny i po prostu jej w mrozy nie wysadziło*. Ale ja się nie znam...





> przy płycie wymienia sie grunt do poziomu przemarzania - *jesli nawet byla glina* to BL ja wymienil


Wrócę do Waszych postów. Pod pospółką mam glinę i w części płyty na pewno nie była wybrana do granicy przemarzania.

Tak powinno być:

"Płyta na gruncie wysadzinowym. To grunty spoiste (gliny, iły), które mają więcej niż 10% drobnych cząstek – mniejszych niż 0,02 mm. Pod wpływem mrozu powiększają swoją objętość i budynek jest wypychany do góry. Dlatego podkład betonowy wokół płyty powinien sięgać głębokości przemarzania."

----------


## Nefer

Cóż. Jeśli jest zgodnie ze sztuką i sięga tam gdzie powinien - czyli do granicy przemarzania - to nie to jest problemem. 
Jeśli zaś tak nie jest to niestety, ale bardzo prawdopodobne jest wypchnięcie przez glinę. Zresztą zawsze po zimie można o tym poczytać na forum. A to garaż wstał , a to schody, a to elewacja, bo za daleko pociągnięta...

----------


## MCB

budowlany_laik:

nie do końca się z Tobą zgodzę. Rysunek, który zamieściłeś przedstawia płytę fundamentową nie będącą elementem systemu grzewczego.
U ciebie jest jak rozumiem elementem grzewczym.
U mnie dookoła pyty jest opaska przeciw-wysadzinowa. Humus i glina wybrane, ale sama płyta jest wyniesiona - mini nasyp. 
Dzięki opasce pod pytą jest taki rozkład temperatur, że nie ma wysadzania.
Typowe płyty fundamentowe rzeczywiście posadawia się głęboko. Mam w biblioteczce książkę (tłum. z niemieckiego) opisującą rodzaje fundamentów i płytowy wg opisu dotyczy domów podpiwniczonych.

----------


## MCB

> Śmieszny jesteś , mieszkasz w piekarni i chleb wyrzucasz za okno.Taka płyta to 3-4 m/ce w roku jest przydatna a jak zimą mocno słonce świeci to jeszcze krócej  "obiektywni inaczej".


Po pierwsze piszę o całości domu budowanego z założeniem maksymalnej kumulacji. Cała masa się liczy, a płyta ma w tym znaczny udział.
W "sezonie" pyta grzeje jak podłogówka niskotemperaturowa. Dobowe wahania temperatur są tak małe, że zarzuciłem pomysł inteligentnego sterowania (prognozy pogodowe) na rzecz prostych termostatów (histereza, włącz/wyłącz, zegar II taryfa). Nie ma sensu. Nie opłaca się.

Zimą w pochmurne dni podczas nieobecności w domu opuszczam rolety ograniczając straty ciepła. Gdy wychodzi słońce podnoszę, a z racji niskiego położenia nad horyzontem wnętrze jest dobrze oświetlone i ogrzane.  Dotyczy to jednakże części domu i w zakresie ograniczonym do ilości uzyskanej energii. Resztę trzeba grzać. Płyta działa w różnym stopniu praktycznie cały sezon, niestety.  Gdyby była przydatna 3/4 miesiące w roku to tylko bym się z tego cieszył.
Twoje stwierdzenie [wystarczy ze zaświeci słońce a "jaja już gotujesz" ] też nie ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. Podłoga przestaje oddawać ciepło, zaczyna się ładować energią. Nadmiar ciepła można odczuć jedynie wystawiając się bezpośrednio na słońce. Praktycznie jednak w takich chwilach, gdy jestem w domu, stawiam leżak na słońcu i wypoczywam. Tak więc piszesz bzdury. Jeszcze nic mi się nie ugotowało  :smile:  

Obecnie porównuję swoje 2 domy. Stary, standardowy Gierek z zagłębioną zimną cały rok piwnicą, chłodnym latem (od piwnicy) parterem i przegrzewającym się piętrem.
Nowy, parter na płycie i z silki, poddasze KG. Na parterze przyjemnie, poddasze gorące.

----------


## grzeniu666

*BL*, opaska powinna uchronić grunt przed przemarzaniem. Ty ją masz ale wyniesioną (jak dobrze rozumiem) gdzieś na poziomie skarpy, i temp ma chyba łatwiej dostać się pod spód. Nie pamiętam czy mówiłeś jaką masz szeroką tę opaskę, może więcej powiedziałby przekrój przez ten fragment (płyta, cokół, EPS, skarpa, grunt "bazowy").
Pisałeś o temp w okolicy drenażu i GWC - myśle że wcale nie musi to oznaczać że wyżej było zimniej jak 2*, być może w porach "okołozimowych" wychładzała się tylko tamta strefa 2m ppt.

*MCB*, "grzewczość" do gruntu na 30cm styro chyba można pominąć.

*MCB, plusfoto*, proponuję zachować rozsądek, zwiększanie kultowej akumulacyjności ma swoje granice, w rozsądnym wymiarze można to osiągnąć posadzką (i resztą budynku). Zgadzam się że przy takim układzie jak u BL (duża pow. zabudowy, nośne tylko po zewnątrz) ławy zyskują nad płytą najwięcej (abstrachując od gruntów). Dla mnie dyskusyjne są (ogólnie) zalety płyty, lub ich waga (choć sam mam, przy ew. drugiej budowie bym się zastanawiał). Ale to już OT, raczej do wątku płytowego).

----------


## pompiarz

Zgadzam się z *MCB*.
Płytę ogrzewaną można zasilić niższą temperaturą wody niż typową podłogówkę. Korzyści są dwie:
1. Pompa ciepła pracuje z większą sprawnością przy c.o. (bo niższa temperatura wody na zasilaniu).
2. Nie zachodzi efekt przegrzewania pomieszczeń. W przypadku nagrzania powietrza w pomieszczeniach przez słońce, różnica temperatur pomiędzy płytą a powietrzem w pomieszczeniach zmniejsza się i transport ciepła z płyty ustaje.

Nie mam jeszcze płyty, ale jestem przekonany, że tak to działa.

----------


## animuss

> Po pierwsze piszę o całości domu budowanego z założeniem maksymalnej kumulacji. Cała masa się liczy, a płyta ma w tym znaczny udział.
> W "sezonie" pyta grzeje jak podłogówka niskotemperaturowa. Dobowe wahania temperatur są tak małe, że zarzuciłem pomysł inteligentnego sterowania (prognozy pogodowe) na rzecz prostych termostatów (histereza, włącz/wyłącz, zegar II taryfa). Nie ma sensu. Nie opłaca się.
> 
> Zimą w pochmurne dni podczas nieobecności w domu opuszczam rolety ograniczając straty ciepła. Gdy wychodzi słońce podnoszę, a z racji niskiego położenia nad horyzontem wnętrze jest dobrze oświetlone i ogrzane.  Dotyczy to jednakże części domu i w zakresie ograniczonym do ilości uzyskanej energii. Resztę trzeba grzać. Płyta działa w różnym stopniu praktycznie cały sezon, niestety.  Gdyby była przydatna 3/4 miesiące w roku to tylko bym się z tego cieszył.
> Twoje stwierdzenie [wystarczy ze zaświeci słońce a "jaja już gotujesz" ] też nie ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. Podłoga przestaje oddawać ciepło, zaczyna się ładować energią. Nadmiar ciepła można odczuć jedynie wystawiając się bezpośrednio na słońce. Praktycznie jednak w takich chwilach, gdy jestem w domu, stawiam leżak na słońcu i wypoczywam. Tak więc piszesz bzdury. Jeszcze nic mi się nie ugotowało  
> 
> Obecnie porównuję swoje 2 domy. Stary, standardowy Gierek z zagłębioną zimną cały rok piwnicą, chłodnym latem (od piwnicy) parterem i przegrzewającym się piętrem.
> Nowy, parter na płycie i z silki, poddasze KG. Na parterze przyjemnie, poddasze gorące.


 Nic odkrywczego płyta i podłogówka to to samo tylko różni je jeszcze większa  akumulacja ,która znakomicie utrudnia sterowanie.A zarzuciłeś pomysł inteligentnego sterowania bo po prostu się nie da tym sterować. Z racji dużej bezwładności cieplnej płyta wolno zareaguje na dodatkowy zysk ciepła i dojdzie do przegrzania pomieszczenia, podobnie będzie jeżeli nagle zaatakuje silny mroź będzie wychłodzenie.
Zimą w pochmurne dni opuszczasz rolety bo jest ci za zimno i próbujesz ograniczać straty ciepła.A w dzień niestety musisz je podnieść i wnętrze jest dobrze oświetlone i ogrzane -(czytać przegrzane) Straty wynikają z czasu nagrzewania 20cm płyty fundamentowej bo czas jest na tyle duży, że  na dodatkowe zyski oraz niedobory ciepła nie jest w stanie zareagować ( duże bloki energetyczne nie mogą w ciągu doby zmieniać produkowanej mocy 25m3 betonu) .Druga sprawa to prąd czyli II taryfa jest w określonych godzinach to zmusza do utrzymywania stałej temperatury bloku energetycznego bo  kosztuje nas znacznie mniej .Blok energetyczny nie zdąży zareagować na słońce a jeżeli do tego dodamy możliwości akumulacyjne ścian i stropów, blok energetyczny naprawdę jest bardzo duży.To wszystko skutkuje stratami ciepła zmagazynowanego oraz "gotowaniem jaj " w okresie przejściowym.

----------


## animuss

> Zgadzam się z *MCB*.
> Płytę ogrzewaną można zasilić niższą temperaturą wody niż typową podłogówkę. Korzyści są dwie:
> 1. Pompa ciepła pracuje z większą sprawnością przy c.o. (bo niższa temperatura wody na zasilaniu).
> Nie mam jeszcze płyty, ale jestem przekonany, że tak to działa.


 Pompy ciepła 
W dobrze zaizolowanym domu brak jest ekonomicznego uzasadnienia w stosowaniu PC

----------


## MCB

> płyta i podłogówka to to samo tylko różni je jeszcze większa akumulacja, która znakomicie utrudnia sterowanie.

Racja (w uproszczeniu)


> A zarzuciłeś pomysł inteligentnego sterowania bo po prostu się nie da tym sterować.

Zarzuciłem dlatego, że nie ma sensu.
Do tej pory miałem doświadczenia tylko z pogodówką i grzejnikami.
Wydawało mi się, że płyta nie wyrobi w przypadku załamania pogody.
Planowałem analizować prognozy pogody i z wyprzedzeniem ładować płytę.
W praktyce okazało się, że mam tak dobrze zaizolowany dom, że wahania temperatur są minimalne.
Planowałem okienko grzewcze w godzinach 13-15 i 22-06. W praktyce nigdy nie wyszedłem poza 22-06. Prosty sterownik włącz/wyłącz + histereza.

Oczywiście przy takiej akumulacji nie mogę ustawić obniżenia temperatury na czas nieobecności, ale wiedziałem o tym podejmując decyzję.
Temat oszczędności energii poprzez czasowe obniżanie temperatury jest dyskutowany w innych wątkach.


> Z racji dużej bezwładności cieplnej płyta wolno zareaguje na dodatkowy zysk ciepła i dojdzie do przegrzania pomieszczenia,
 podobnie będzie jeżeli nagle zaatakuje silny mroź będzie wychłodzenie.

Temperatura płyty nie przekracza 24 stopni. W dotyku wydaje się zimna. Nigdy nie odczuwałem większego przegrzania niż w domu ogrzewanym grzejnikami.
W przegrzanym od słońca pomieszczeniu płyta nie oddaje ciepła.

> Zimą w pochmurne dni opuszczasz rolety bo jest ci za zimno i próbujesz ograniczać straty ciepła.

Nie jest mi zimno. Opuszczam aby zminimalizować straty ciepła. Bez tego temperatura spadła by o np. 0,2 stopnia więcej i wcześniej załączył by się system grzewczy.
Histerezę ustawiłem na +-0,2st.

> A w dzień niestety musisz je podnieść i wnętrze jest dobrze oświetlone i ogrzane -(czytać przegrzane)

Nie muszę. Podnoszę, aby wykorzystać darmową energię. Równie dobrze mogę włączyć grzanie. 
Sterowanie roletami niczym się tu nie różni od sterowania w każdym innym domu.
Gdy mnie nie ma w domu korzystam ze słońca cały czas.
Gdy jestem i czuję że jest mi za gorąco zasłaniam rolety w miejscu przebywania. Temperatura spada niemalże natychmiast. Z tego widać, że to nie płyta przegrzewa.
Gdybym miał podłogę z drewna było by goręcej, a tak płyta buforuje nieco energii. Czasami żałuję, że nie mam ciemnej posadzki. Wtedy pochłanianie energii było by większe.


> Straty wynikają z czasu nagrzewania 20cm płyty fundamentowej bo czas jest na tyle duży,
 że na dodatkowe zyski oraz niedobory ciepła nie jest w stanie zareagować 
 ( duże bloki energetyczne nie mogą w ciągu doby zmieniać produkowanej mocy 25m3 betonu).

Jeżeli w pomieszczeniu mam przez cały sezon grzewczy temperaturę 20..21 stopni to gdzie widzisz brak reakcji?
Ilość oddawanej energii zależy od różnicy temperatur. Poczytaj o samoregulacji ogrzewania podłogowego.


> Druga sprawa to prąd czyli II taryfa jest w określonych godzinach 
 to zmusza do utrzymywania stałej temperatury bloku energetycznego bo kosztuje nas znacznie mniej .

I o to chodzi.
Ja korzystam z prądu i to mi się opłaca. Bez kumulacji płacił bym 3x więcej. 


> Blok energetyczny nie zdąży zareagować na słońce a jeżeli do tego dodamy możliwości akumulacyjne ścian i stropów,
  blok energetyczny naprawdę jest bardzo duży.
  To wszystko skutkuje stratami ciepła zmagazynowanego oraz "gotowaniem jaj " w okresie przejściowym. 

Jak ma reagować?
Temperatura płyty to 23 stopnie. Temperatura powietrza w pokoju 21 stopni. Strumień energii płynie od płyty do powietrza i na zewnątrz domu (przegrody, okna, wentylacja).
Gdy słońce nagrzeje powietrze do np. 24 i więcej stopni to płyta przestaje oddawać energię a zaczyna być odbiornikiem dzięki czemu pomieszczenie przegrzewa się w mniejszym stopniu niż gdyby tego odbioru nie było.

----------


## MCB

Wracając do tematu.

Jak wam się wydaje, jaki jest wpływ rozszerzania płyty wraz ze wzrostem temperatury na konstrukcję pozostałej części budynku?

----------


## Taznock

> Uprawnienia w pelnym zakresie do projektowania, sprawowania nadzoru?? I uprawnien z tego co wiem na budowie nie mozna zdobyc, ew praktyke... Ale moze nie czepiajmy sie poprostu niedokonca spercyzowanych poprawnie wypowiedzie, ok?


Teraz za praktykę się uprawnień nie dostaje, ale kiedyś faktycznie tak było: uprawnienia "w zamian za" zeszyt praktyk. Elka51 chyba to miała na myśli :wink:

----------


## Taznock

> Witam.
> Dla porównania.
> 
> U mnie płyta też ma 20cm. Leży na 2x8cm EPS100.
> W płycie gęsto instalacja grzewcza 50/110mm.
> Płyta pod garażem nieogrzewana, uskok 45st. 17cm.
> 
> Ściany zewnętrzne silka 20, wewnętrzne silka 12. Strop monolit 15cm + wylewka 7cm. Ściana centralna na poddaszu silka (5m/4m), ściany zewn. i działowe KG.
> Dach: pełne deskowanie, dachówka ceramiczna. Dach opiera się na słupach ok. 1,5m od krawędzi stropu.
> ...


W tym wypadku charakter pęknięć wskazuje raczej na brak zbrojenia ścian. Czy ściany w miejscach, w których powstały pęknięcia były zbrojone wkładkami stalowymi, np. kratowniczką? Nie wiązałbym tego przypadku z płytą fundamentową. Choć to tylko moja wstępna ocena...

----------


## grzeniu666

> W tym wypadku charakter pęknięć wskazuje raczej na brak zbrojenia ścian. Czy ściany w miejscach, w których powstały pęknięcia były zbrojone wkładkami stalowymi, np. kratowniczką? Nie wiązałbym tego przypadku z płytą fundamentową. Choć to tylko moja wstępna ocena...


Czy kratowniczki należy umieszczać w dolnych warstwach (ilu?) czy może na całej wysokości ściany (każda spoina czy "coileśtam"). Czy dozbrajanie w pionie także jest wskazane, i czy w tym zakresie można np. wstawiać pręty (żebrowane? ocynk?) np w drążenia bloczków wypełniane zaprawą (na wzór tych takich pustaków, chyba w hameryce popularnych)?

EDIT, a widzę że to nie odp. do BL  :sick:

----------


## Taznock

> Podpytam też tutaj - czy uważacie że sensownym byłoby wymurowanie ściany odsuniętej 5-7cm od krawędzi płyty (rys niżej) ...[/COLOR]
> Załącznik 109368


Genialne pytanie!!! TAK! Warto "przesunąć" ścianę o kilka cm w kierunku środka płyty. Jestem dopiero (a może aż) na 5 stronie wątku a wciąż nie powiedziano o tym, że za odkształcenia na krawędzi płyty są odpowiedzialne "momenty", czyli siła razy ramię. Zmniejszenie tego "ramienia" powoduje znaczne zwiększenie nośności płyty. W moich obliczeniach może to być nawet 5-10% przy kilku centymetrach przesunięcia - nawet około 20% przy 15cm! Przy obecnie stosowanych grubościach termoizolacji ścian zewnętrznych to nie jest problem.

Jednak takie coś musi być zaprojektowane wcześniej! Lepiej nie ryzykować nieprzewidzianych zmian wymiarów w trakcie budowy - ewentualnie trzeba to zrobić z głową, czyli najlepiej z udziałem projektanta.

----------


## Taznock

> Czy kratowniczki należy umieszczać w dolnych warstwach (ilu?) czy może na całej wysokości ściany (każda spoina czy "coileśtam"). Czy dozbrajanie w pionie także jest wskazane, i czy w tym zakresie można np. wstawiać pręty (żebrowane? ocynk?) [...]?


Można to albo zaprojektować, albo trochę na wyrost i na wyczucie. Najczęściej stosuje się zbrojenie w kilku (3-4) spoinach dolnych oraz w kilku spoinach górnych. Ilość zbrojonych spoin oraz przekrój stosowanych prętów / kratowniczek zależy również od wysokości cegieł/pustaków. Dokładniejsze dane zależą od sytuacji: inaczej się zbroi strefy pod i nadprożowe, inaczej oparcia belek stropowych, długie ściany itp.
Teoretycznie można stosować zwykłe zbrojenie stalowe (pręty), ale trzeba brać pod uwagę ich "niedoskonałości" jak np. brak współpracy prętów w jednej spoinie, nieodporność na korozję i zwiększone nakłady na robociznę. Ale chyba można, bo widziałem że tak się robi - nei widziałem za to efektów po kilku latach a może się zdarzyć, że korozja znacznie zmniejszy efektywnośc takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## plusfoto

Tego akurat pod uwagę u BL nie brałem bo chyba murowali mu ludzie przeszkoleni. A takie zbrojenie jest pokazane nawet na zwykłych filmikach instruktażowych silki, ytonga czy solbetu zamieszczonych na yutubie.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Zbrojenie miałem pod oknami (druty), ale jaki to związek ma z moim problemem - nie wiem naprawdę. Ekipa dobra, niezbyt tania, z umową i FV.

*Taznock*, a jaka jest Twoja opinia w temacie wątku?

----------


## Taznock

Nie mam jeszcze zdania. Nie przeczytałem jeszcze całego wątku a temat nie jest ani prosty, ani jednoznaczny. Prawdopodobnie nałożenie różnych przyczyn, ale za wcześnie na rzetelną opinię. Nie obstawiam grubości płyty, bo to akurat jest grubość przyjęta za prawidłową a Niemcy dopuszczają nawet 18cm. Klasa betonu jest co prawda za niska (min C20/25!), ale tu także trudno szukać jedynej przyczyny.

Zastanawiam się nad nastepującymi kwestiami:
- jak był pielęgnowany beton?
- po jakim czasie murarze weszli na płytę?
- w jakiej temperaturze było betonowanie?
- w jaki sposób skarpa jest zabezpieczona przed wymywaniem?
- na jakiej głębokości (względem płyty) jest odwodnienie opaskowe?
- o jakiej porze roku pojawiały się spękania? czy po tegorocznych dużych i długich mrozach też?
- na jakiej temperaturze działa Twoje OP?
- czy zrobiłeś już test ze szkłem / zaprawą (na ścianie nosnej oczywiście)?
- czy zrobiłeś odkrywkę płyty (na przedłużeniu rysy ze ściany nośnej)?
- czy mógłbyś "połączyć" zdjęcia ze swojego pierwszego postu z miejscami na rzucie parteru?

I jeszcze parę innych, które mogły już być wcześniej omówione, ale nie czytałem... A skąd Ty jesteś? Może kiedyś daloby się podjechać zobaczyć?

Wiem, że to słabe pocieszenie, ale w razie problemów może uda mi się podpowiedzieć rozwiązanie naprawy/wzmocnienia zbyt słabych elementów konstrukcji/podloża.

----------


## MCB

> W tym wypadku charakter pęknięć wskazuje raczej na brak zbrojenia ścian. Czy ściany w miejscach, w których powstały pęknięcia były zbrojone wkładkami stalowymi, np. kratowniczką? Nie wiązałbym tego przypadku z płytą fundamentową. Choć to tylko moja wstępna ocena...


Odpowiadam:
Bloczki silki na klej. Pod oknami nie dałem zbrojenia. Pękło tylko pod jednym.

A jeżeli chodzi o post wyżej to jestem pod wrażeniem.

----------


## jajmar

> Genialne pytanie!!! TAK! Warto "przesunąć" ścianę o kilka cm w kierunku środka płyty. Jestem dopiero (a może aż) na 5 stronie wątku a wciąż nie powiedziano o tym, że za odkształcenia na krawędzi płyty są odpowiedzialne "momenty", czyli siła razy ramię. Zmniejszenie tego "ramienia" powoduje znaczne zwiększenie nośności płyty. W moich obliczeniach może to być nawet 5-10% przy kilku centymetrach przesunięcia - nawet około 20% przy 15cm!


Moment to sila razy ramię, żadne odkrycie, ale możesz rozjasnisz jak ty redukujesz moment przeuwając siłe bo tego nie łapie. Względem czego liczysz moment ? Zmniejszsz rozstaw ścian czy zwiększasz rozmiar płyty ?  Rozmieszczenie ścian wynika z projektu, siły poniekąd również. Co włąsciwie radzisz przesuwać ?

----------


## R&K

sądzę że grzeniu666 ma płytę i chyba chciał zmniejszyć swoje pomieszczenia - ale to już jest niezgodne z przepisami PB i PnB 
należałoby na etapie projektowania płyty fundamentowej zaprojektować ją o te 10-15 cm większą z każdej strony - wtedy miałoby to sens - nikt przecież nie chce sobie zmniejszać powierzchni użytkowej domu ..

----------


## animuss

> sądzę że grzeniu666 ma płytę i chyba chciał zmniejszyć swoje pomieszczenia - ale to już jest niezgodne z przepisami PB i PnB 
> należałoby na etapie projektowania płyty fundamentowej zaprojektować ją o te 10-15 cm większą z każdej strony - wtedy miałoby to sens - nikt przecież nie chce sobie zmniejszać powierzchni użytkowej domu ..


 Dlatego takie porady o przesuwaniu ścian samowolnie są nie na miejscu ,a nawet 15 cm to niewiele przy domu obciążonym po obrysie budynku naprężenia od siły skupionej  w zwykłym  piasku rozchodzą się już pod katem 45 stopni a tu jest żelbet ,domy na płycie powinny mieć ściany nośne wewnątrz budynku .

----------


## perm

> Dlatego takie porady o przesuwaniu ścian samowolnie są nie na miejscu ,a nawet 15 cm to niewiele przy domu obciążonym po obrysie budynku naprężenia od siły skupionej w zwykłym piasku rozchodzą się już pod katem 45 stopni a tu jest żelbet ,domy na płycie powinny mieć ściany nośne wewnątrz budynku .


Może raczej projekt płyty powinien uwzględniać wszelkie możliwe obciążenia. Nie ma sensu przesuwanie ścian do środka płyty. Trzeba inaczej zaprojektować płytę. Wewnętrzne ściany nośne mogą być potrzebne by uniknąć nieuzasadnionego ekonomicznie pogrubienia płyty czy też zastosowania dodatkowego zbrojenia. To zadanie dla konstruktora. Wygląda jednak na to że nie wszystko da się przewidzieć. Jeżeli u budowlanego laika faktycznie nastąpiło ugięcie płyty to być może nie jest to błąd konstrukcyjny a np wymycie podbudowy lub zbyt miękkie styro? Jakoś nabrałem do HenoKa zaufania przez te parę latek. Może rzeczywiście o czymś zapomniał ale może błąd nie jest w projekcie?

----------


## grzeniu666

Płyta już jest, myślałem o odsunięciu ścian aby ew. cokolwiek poprawić jej nośność (koszt kilka m2 w środku jest mi obojętny). Konstruktor od płyty napisał mi że nie ma przeciwskazań. W jednej z książek w mojej biblioteczce (Murarstwo II, Kettler) piszą że zwykle to odsunięcie ma wielkość ~= grubości płyty (choć tam mowa o "poważniejszych" płytach), z czegoś to chyba wynika, choć w domkach przez izolację cokołu/fasady aż takie może być niepraktyczne. Z samego modułu bloczka murowego (w praktyce 1mm krótszego jak katalogowo) samoistnie wyjdzie mi odsinięcie o ~2-4cm (i pewnie koniec końców tak zostawię). Mam ściany wew.

PS. czy poszerzenie wyjścia na taras o 25cm (ew. połowę tego) to myślicie rzecz wymagająca zweryfikowania "konstrukcyjnie" (lepiej *od* czy *do* naroża, aktualnie w odległości ~1,5m)?

----------


## Taznock

> Moment to sila razy ramię, żadne odkrycie, ale możesz rozjasnisz jak ty redukujesz moment przeuwając siłe bo tego nie łapie. Względem czego liczysz moment ? Zmniejszsz rozstaw ścian czy zwiększasz rozmiar płyty ?  Rozmieszczenie ścian wynika z projektu, siły poniekąd również. Co włąsciwie radzisz przesuwać ?


Gdyby "moja" definicja memntu była odkryciem, to najpierw bym ją gdzieś i jakoś opatentował :wink:  Oczywiście, że nie jest, choć w przypadku płyty obliczanie momentów nie jest juz takim banalnym zadaniem. I nie jest banalnym zadaniem udzielenie odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania - ograniczę się do dwóch ostatnich:
1. Zwiększam rozmiar płyty. Jest to oczywiste działanie w przypadku płyt jeszcze nie wykonanych - w przypadku kiedy płyta już "leży" na budowie, można rozważyć trudne zadanie przesunięcia ścian w stronę środka płyty. Niestety ilość zmian w projekcie, jakie pociąga za sobą takie działanie niemal dyskwalifikuje to rozwiązanie.
2. Nie radzę "przesuwać" w związku z powyższym niczego: radzę wykonać płytę o kilka centymetrów szerszą i dłuższą niż by to wynikało z rzutu parteru. Całkowity koszt takiego rozwiązania to dodatkowe ok. 0.5-1.0 m3 betonu zależnie od kształtu i wymiarów płyty.

----------


## nommo

Ja do tego kosztu doliczyłbym zbrojenie i styropian.

----------


## vega1

> HenoK projektował i był KB.No proszę.A tyle tu się nasłuchałem od niego ,myślałem ,że gość wie co mówi.
> To nie przelewki ,to nie zepsucie tynków ,zle położona dachówka ,albo bład w intalacji pompy.
> Współczuje budowlany laik ,bo przeżywasz scenariusz ,którego ja osobiście najbardziej się boję,taki czarny sen.Masakra.


wstrzymałbym się z ocenami Hanoka do finału tej sprawy. Tym bardziej że sprawę znamy póki co tylko z ust inwestora (i broń boże nie neguje niczego co pisze BL), jednak przyczyn może być naprawdę wiele. Ta płyta poprawnie wykonana, nie powinna się ugiąć. Nawet jeśli w  grę wchodzi "wymycie" części pospółki. Gdzieś po drodze popełniono błąd (a może kilka jak sugeruje kolega powyżej). Ot choćby złe zawibrowanie betonu płyty lub zła jego pielęgnacja (to tylko przykłady). Czas pokaże. 

I jeszcze chciałem się odnieść do samozwańczego eksperta *elka51*  :big grin: 
   Na początku wątku myślałem że jesteś zwykłym trollem, może chwalipiętą. Jednak po przeczytaniu wszystkich Twoich wypowiedzi, muszę napisać że się myliłem. Ty jesteś zwykłą idiotką. To właśnie przez takich ludzi mamy za granicą złą sławe.

Proponuje dla porównania przeczytać to:



> Nie mam jeszcze zdania. Nie przeczytałem jeszcze  całego wątku a temat nie jest ani prosty, ani jednoznaczny.  Prawdopodobnie nałożenie różnych przyczyn, ale za wcześnie na rzetelną  opinię. Nie obstawiam grubości płyty, bo to akurat jest grubość przyjęta  za prawidłową a Niemcy dopuszczają nawet 18cm. Klasa betonu jest co  prawda za niska (min C20/25!), ale tu także trudno szukać jedynej  przyczyny.
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad nastepującymi kwestiami:
> - jak był pielęgnowany beton?
> - po jakim czasie murarze weszli na płytę?
> - w jakiej temperaturze było betonowanie?
> - w jaki sposób skarpa jest zabezpieczona przed wymywaniem?
> - na jakiej głębokości (względem płyty) jest odwodnienie opaskowe?
> - o jakiej porze roku pojawiały się spękania? czy po tegorocznych dużych i długich mrozach też?
> ...


oraz którykolwiek z postów tej kreatury spod nicka elka52. Odpowiedź o jej wielkiej wiedzy, natychmiast jawi się w bardzo niemrawych barwach.

----------


## Elfir

elka wypisała się z forum, nie ma co wspominać.

----------


## coulignon

> elka wypisała się z forum, nie ma co wspominać.


trochę za późno ale zawze to coś  :Smile:

----------


## animuss

> elka wypisała się z forum, nie ma co wspominać.


Może przybrała nowy nick i doradza dalej ale teraz ostrożniej ,
 Ktoś nowy ostatnio pojawił się   w tym temacie ?

----------


## surgi22

O widzę na Forum kolejny Sherlock Holms sie urodził .

----------


## animuss

> O widzę na Forum kolejny Sherlock Holms sie urodził .


 Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą .Holmes

----------


## jajmar

> w przypadku płyty obliczanie momentów nie jest juz takim banalnym zadaniem.


Tyle to wiem. 
Jeszcze raz poprosze abyś naprowadził nas na Twój tok myslenia. 

Mamy 4 ściany - dwie obciązone dachem , 2 nie. Rozstaw 10x10m - dla uproszczenia. Co da powiekszenie plyty o 10cm na zewnątrz ? Napisałeś ze daje kilkanaście %. Jak to uzyskasz?

----------


## animuss

> Tyle to wiem. 
> 
> Mamy 4 ściany - dwie obciązone dachem , 2 nie. Rozstaw 10x10m - dla uproszczenia. Co da powiekszenie plyty o 10cm na zewnątrz ? Napisałeś ze daje kilkanaście %. Jak to uzyskasz?


Zwykłe ławy fundamentowe posadowione na gruncie rodzimym powodują odkształcenia nazwane osiadaniem zagęszczenie gruntu pod ławą , *odkształcanie ziaren, wypieranie wody, wypychanie gruntu w górę i na bok po obu stronach ławy* .Dlatego ławy osiadają równo jeżeli trafią na grunt jednorodny .

W płycie przykładając obciążenie na jej skraju jest to proces jednostronnie niezrównoważony czyli z jednej strony ściany  dochodzi do zagęszczenia gruntu ,styropianu i odkształcania ziaren a z drugiej zagęszczenie gruntu,styropianu  , odkształcanie ziaren, wypieranie wody, wypychania gruntu,styropianu w górę i na bok oraz nieraz  wysadzania przez mróz  . Tą różnicę odkształcenia gruntu,styropianu  powinna przejąć płyta .Czym dalej zaczniemy przesuwać ścianę bardziej do wnętrza płyty odkształcenia  w styropianie i gruncie jednorodnym zaczną się równoważyć i po obu stronach płyty występować identycznie .

----------


## perm

> ...Czym dalej zaczniemy przesuwać ścianę bardziej do wnętrza płyty odkształcenia w styropianie i gruncie jednorodnym zaczną się równoważyć i po obu stronach płyty występować identycznie .


10 cm zrobi różnicę?

----------


## vega1

zrobi, tylko pytanie, po co nam to? Da się i bez tego, więc czyżby jakiś nowy trend się rodził?

----------


## perm

> zrobi, tylko pytanie, po co nam to? Da się i bez tego, więc czyżby jakiś nowy trend się rodził?


 Nie żartuj. Rozpiętość płyty zmniejszy się z 10 m do 9,8m. O 2% Dużo więcej pewnie wynosi zakładana niedokładność w obliczeniu sił przenoszonych na płytę i związany z tym zapas wytrzymałości.

----------


## animuss

> 10 cm zrobi różnicę?


Jeżeli warunki gruntowe oraz płyta jest  zaprojektowana na takie obciążenie  -nie zrobi .

----------


## jajmar

animuss , Twoje tłumaczenie o ścianach "na środku" płyty to rozumiem, zadałem konkretne pytanie jak uzyskać zmnijeszenie o kilkanącie % momentu w płycie poprzez wypuszczenie jej poza obrys ścian 10-15 cm przy rozpiętości ścian rzędu 10 metrów.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> - jak był pielęgnowany beton? *przykryty folią budowlaną i polewany wodą*
> - po jakim czasie murarze weszli na płytę? *po 8 dniach*
> - w jakiej temperaturze było betonowanie? *ok. 25*C - oj, było bardzo ciepło!*
> - w jaki sposób skarpa jest zabezpieczona przed wymywaniem? *w żaden*
> - na jakiej głębokości (względem płyty) jest odwodnienie opaskowe? *1,3-1,9m (ułożone ze spadkiem)*
> - o jakiej porze roku pojawiały się spękania? czy po tegorocznych dużych i długich mrozach też? *pierwsze przed Nowym Rokiem 2012, reszta zauważona w połowie marca 2012*
> - na jakiej temperaturze działa Twoje OP? *zasilanie: 30-34*C*
> - czy zrobiłeś już test ze szkłem / zaprawą (na ścianie nosnej oczywiście)? *nośne całe*
> - czy zrobiłeś odkrywkę płyty (na przedłużeniu rysy ze ściany nośnej)? *nośne całe*


Dodam, że po wylaniu płyta nie była idealnie pozioma - od góry była później szlifowana tarczami diamentowymi, w dołki poszła wylewka samopoziomująca.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Może raczej projekt płyty powinien uwzględniać wszelkie możliwe obciążenia. [...] Jeżeli u budowlanego laika faktycznie nastąpiło ugięcie płyty to być może nie jest to błąd konstrukcyjny a np wymycie podbudowy lub zbyt miękkie styro?


Spójrz na swoją stopkę... Rodzaj styro jest określony w projekcie i tak też została wykonana płyta.

Wymycie podbudowy? Chyba nie - nie widać jej w studzienkach drenażowych. Ale poprzez deszczówkę w drenażu mogła zostać mocno nawodniona glina pod i wokół podbudowy.

----------


## animuss

http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Peknieci...tml&pid=282279 Post #35
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- *płyta posadowiona na pospółce zagęszczonej (30-150cm)*. Pod pospółką glina - "zwykła" (jak sucha to twarda, jak mokra to garnki lepić) i piaski gliniaste
- opaska p-wysadzinowa jest: płyty EPS100 100x50cm gr. 10cm
Wszystko robione zgodnie z projektem.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nie doczytałem tutaj tego a to wiele zmienia .Dlaczego nie wyrównano -wypoziomowano dna  wykopu  skarpy pod pospółkę Nie dość że podbudowa zagęszczona mechanicznie pod płytą *usypana z klina z góry skazana jest na nierównomierne osiadanie* ,to w dodatku pospółka pod płytą  po wiosennych roztopach (wysoki poziom wód gruntowych uplastycznia podbudowę pod płytą ) ma możliwość rozjeżdżania  się i osuwania ze skarpy .

----------


## perm

> Spójrz na swoją stopkę... Rodzaj styro jest określony w projekcie i tak też została wykonana płyta.
> 
> Wymycie podbudowy? Chyba nie - nie widać jej w studzienkach drenażowych. Ale poprzez deszczówkę w drenażu mogła zostać mocno nawodniona glina pod i wokół podbudowy.


Rodzaj styro pewnie jest określony w projekcie ale pytanie czy ten zastosowany u ciebie ma takie parametry jak zakładane? To tez jest problem i ryzyko z EPS 100 - kupujesz coś co powinno spełniać okreslone parametry, co jak spełnia je tylko na papierze? Nie przesądzam o tym czyj to mógł być błąd. Myslę jednak że trzeba wziąć pod uwagę różne możliwości. Mimo wszystko to chyba najpierw trzeba sprawdzić czy faktycznie płyta ugięła się ponad zakładaną wartość. Nie piszesz nic na ten temat. Jakiś niwelator laserowy? Nie da sie tego sprawdzić?

----------


## budowlany_laik

Styro Termoorganiki z deklaracją zgodności - trzeba by ich zapytać czy produkują zgodnie z deklaracją (to taki żarcik).
Zakupy materiałów na płytę zaklepywane przez KB.

Projektant stwierdził, że normy dopuszczają strzałkę ugięcia elementów typu płyta fundamentowa rzędu 1/250 rozpiętości konstrukcyjnej. U mnie jest to ponoć mniej niż 1/500...
Z drugiej strony - normowe ugięcie płyty przy szerokości domu 10m to 4cm (1/250) - jakoś marnie widzę wszystko wewnątrz domu (kafle, ściany) gdyby każda płyta miała się uginać wg normy.

----------


## Jacekss

na styro to bym nie zwalał winy, bardziej na skarpę i podbudowę terenu plus warunki środowiskowe (woda, temperatura). jak wiadomo deszcze potrafią niejedną budowle powalić. ostatnio często słyszy się o jakiś osuwiskach gruntów, dziurach w ziemi itp

----------


## Harnaś78

Witam wszystkich. Pozwolę sobie trochę się powymądrzać  :wink: 

Pomijając prawdopodobne błędy konstrukcyjno - wykonawcze (asymetryczna podbudowa i deszczówka w drenażu), przypuszczam, że problem leży gdzie indziej. Spękania, które widać na zdjęciach, mają raczej charakter odprężeniowy, a nie tensyjny (wynikający ze ściskania). Gdyby płyta była wyciskana środkiem i parła na ściany działowe - to pęknięcia też by były, ale w miejscach rys tynk byłby wybrzuszony/odspojony. A tego zjawiska raczej tu nie widać. Te spękania raczej sugerują, że ściana "wstała" po położeniu tynków. Nie jest to efekt wadliwego tynkowania (np za dużej ilości wody objawiającej się skurczem po wyschnięciu) bo te same spękania byłyby na nośnych. Jeżeli miałbym coś obstawiać w ciemno, to działówki po wymurowaniu dla stabilizacji były podbite klinami do legarów więźby. Kliny te zostały usunięte po tynkowaniu, a nie przed. Albo nie zostały usunięte w ogóle i obluzowały się na skutek pracy całej więźby (wiatr, mróz itp.). 

Na "wzrost" ściany w górę wskazują poziome pęknięcia na jej środku, zakrzywiające się w górę lub dół do osi pionowej przy ścianach nośnych. Skośne pęknięcia  przy drzwiach (rozszerzające się do ich światła) byłyby wtedy oczywiste - zapracowały nadproża. Murowanie bloczków na klej ma jedną cechę - klej jest elastyczny i ma zdolność do odprężania. Zależnie od rozwiązania jest to zaleta - lub, niestety, czasem wada.

Reasumując: Jeżeli mam rację, to problem nie jest gruby - dom będzie stał i nic mu nie grozi. Ze względów estetycznych tynki niestety trzeba kłaść jeszcze raz. A kto za to zapłaci - to zależy kto te kliny i kiedy usunął. Jeśli tynki jeszcze były objęte nadzorem kierbuda (niestety raczej rzadkość) to on i tylko on.

A tak w ogóle - deszczówka w drenażu to mistrzostwo świata. Brak pospółki w studzienkach o niczym nie świadczy - no bo jak się tam niby miała dostać? Drenaż ma odbierać wodę z podbudowy i jej otoczenia, a nie je nawadniać. Bankowo ma to miejsce przy deszczach nawalnych i odwilżach. Za takie numery to "uprawnionym" powinno się te uprawnienia odbierać. I wysyłać do sanatoriów o pokojach bez klamek.

Off - topic o płytach też w dechę... 70% wątku, no,no... 

Miłego dzionka wszystkim  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> na styro to bym nie zwalał winy, bardziej na skarpę i podbudowę terenu plus warunki środowiskowe (woda, temperatura). jak wiadomo deszcze potrafią niejedną budowle powalić. ostatnio często słyszy się o jakiś osuwiskach gruntów, dziurach w ziemi itp


 Wydaje mi się że dom najgorsze ma już za sobą jeżeli umocni się nasyp oraz odprowadzi wodę opadowo-gruntową z przeciwnej strony .

Trzeba umocnić nasyp od strony skarpy palami CFA ,które uniemożliwią rozjarzanie się pospółki ale pozwolą na odpływ wody gruntowej z dna podbudowy pod płytą.
Wykopać rów odsączający z trzech stron budynku wypełniony pospółką umożliwiający odpływ wody gruntowo-opadowej poza budynek z wyżej położonego terenu.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Wydaje mi się że dom najgorsze ma już za sobą jeżeli umocni się nasyp oraz odprowadzi wodę opadowo-gruntową z przeciwnej strony .
> 
> Trzeba umocnić nasyp od strony skarpy palami CFA ....
> Wykopać rów odsączający z trzech stron budynku wypełniony pospółką umożliwiający odpływ wody gruntowo-opadowej poza budynek z wyżej położonego terenu.


Wróż jakiś, czy cóś?
Jeden juz posadowił ten budynek na chybił trafił  i chybił - niestety.

Bez dokładnych badań geologicznych ani rusz – no chyba, że zlikwidować chcemy skutek, a nie przyczynę.
Tam jest glina i mały nadkład, a jeszcze spadek terenu – inaczej mówiąc „ślizgawka”, po której „zjeżdża” budynek mając znakomity „uślizg” w postaci dużej powierzchni płyty.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Więc:
- *wykonałem badania geotechniczne*. W wielkim skrócie - grunt nie powinien być wg opinii geotechników przyczyną spękań. Skarpa także jest OK, nie potrzeba jej palowania.
- *mam odpowiedź konstruktora*. W wielkim skrócie: ugięła się płyta, aczkolwiek w stopniu mniejszym niż dopuszczalne ugięcie wg norm. Wada nie jest konstrukcyjna, a bardziej estetyczna. Ścianki działowe są zamocowane na sztywno do nośnych i poprzez ugięcie płyty po obwodzie, doszło do spękań.
- *próbuję zgłosić szkodę do ubezpieczyciela OC* konstruktora.

----------


## plusfoto

Czyli mniej więcej to co ci napisałem w 72 poście.

----------


## perm

> Więc:
> - *wykonałem badania geotechniczne*. W wielkim skrócie - grunt nie powinien być wg opinii geotechników przyczyną spękań. Skarpa także jest OK, nie potrzeba jej palowania.
> - *mam odpowiedź konstruktora*. W wielkim skrócie: ugięła się płyta, aczkolwiek w stopniu mniejszym niż dopuszczalne ugięcie wg norm. Wada nie jest konstrukcyjna, a bardziej estetyczna. Ścianki działowe są zamocowane na sztywno do nośnych i poprzez ugięcie płyty po obwodzie, doszło do spękań.
> - *próbuję zgłosić szkodę do ubezpieczyciela OC* konstruktora.


Ale za co chcesz odszkodowanie skoro konstruktor nie popełnił błędu?

----------


## Lobo_M

> - *mam odpowiedź konstruktora*. W wielkim skrócie: ugięła się płyta, aczkolwiek w stopniu mniejszym niż dopuszczalne ugięcie wg norm. Wada nie jest konstrukcyjna, a bardziej estetyczna. Ścianki działowe są zamocowane na sztywno do nośnych i poprzez ugięcie płyty po obwodzie, doszło do spękań.
> - *próbuję zgłosić szkodę do ubezpieczyciela OC* konstruktora.


 Rozumiem że to odpowiedź Henoka? Jesli tak to nie ma co się dziwić, przecież sam się nie przyzna do błędu i sam siebie nie będzie oskarżał. Może zrób opinię niezależnego konstruktora? Henok dał ciała a teraz mówi że to estetyka? Ciekawe czy u siebie w domu też by to zaakceptował? Jeśli dla niego to standard że płyty się uginają to strzeżcie się ludzie takich "fachowców".

----------


## tomek131

Prawdziwi fachowcy mają tyle roboty,że pojęcia nie mają o istnieniu takiego forum.Na forum to raczej ,jak powyższy przykład pokazuje, pseudofachowcy z nadmiarem wolnego czasu próbujący czasem pozyskać dodatkowe zlecenia.
Tak to wygląda,choć na początku czytania tego forum wydawało mi się inaczej.Rzeczywistość niestety jest taka jak zawsze i cudów nie ma
Dodatkowo trzeba uważać na naganiaczy z całą masą cudownych wynalazków 
Takie czasy
Kasa ,tylko i wyłącznie kasa i wszelkie sposoby by jej zdobyć jak najwięcej
I nie łudzcie się ,że jest inaczej ,bo spękają wam ściany jak budowlanemulaikowi -czego oczywiście mu z całego serca współczuje

----------


## surgi22

Nie przesadzaj, czasami trudno oddzielić ziarno od plew, ale wiele problemów udało się dzięki forum rozwiązać.

----------


## Harnaś78

@budowlanylaik: Tak jak pisałem spękania masz od rozciągania. Może przyczyna jest inna niż wykoncypowałem, ale spękania masz odprężeniowe. Osiadanie płyty po obrzeżu i wypchnięcie środka? Przy tych rysach co masz, jest to niemożliwe - one Ci się ewidentnie rozchodzą! Rób jak uważasz, ale zacząć należy od zgłoszenia całej sprawy w Powiatowym Inspektoracie Nadzoru Budowlanego. Opisać wszystko, łącznie z deszczówką w drenażu. Dopiero ich opinia jest podstawą do dalszych działań. I trzeba się śpieszyć, rękojmia z tytułu błędów wykonawczych, OC nadzoru i wad ukrytych wygasa bodajże po 12 miesiącach. Potem już tylko proces cywilny ciągnący się latami.

----------


## koństruktor

> Po przeczytaniu postów autora tego wątku nasuwają mi się nastęujące spostrzeżenia:
> 1. Płyta fundamentowa nie powinna być tutaj winowajcą takiego stanu z prostej przyczyny, że budynek jest za lekki aby takie coś powyginało płytę o grubości nawet tylko 20 cm i rozpiętości ok. 10 m.
> 2. Jeśli nawet z grubsza i z zapasem oszacuje się ciężar ścian, dachu, ścianek wewnętrznych to naprężenia pod płytą, której pracuje tylko 0.5 m (tak sobie założyłem) dalej nie przekraczają około 70 kPa.
> 3. Moim zdaniem powodem problemu jest drenaż opaskowy połączony z deszczówką, który spowodował wypłukanie pospółki ze strefy brzeżnej płyty i jej ugięcie pod naciskiem ścian nośnych.
> 4. Należy jaknajszybciej odciąć deszczówkę od drenażu i monitorować zmiany.
> 5. Proponuje odkopać fragment fundamentu aby potwierdzić/zanegować pkt. 3. Przy okazji sprawdzić jaki jest stan styropianu.
> 6. Jeżeli płyta fundamentowa nie jest popękana to sprawę można uratować poprzez wpompowanie betonu pod fundament jeśli potwierdzi się pkt. 3.
> 7. Proponuję zlecić pomimo wszystko ekspertyzę, która będzie istotnym elementem podczas dochodzenia swoich roszczeń no chyba, że inwestor tego nie chce - dochodzić odszkodowania.
> 
> Pozdrawiam MR


wreszcie konstruktywne podejście,ja dołożyłbym tutaj ewentualność wysadziny,kolega nic nie napisał o podstawowej rzeczy - badaniach gruntu i korelacji z poziomem wód,jeśli gdzieś wypłukało,może wykonywane były jakieś wykopy szamba,zbiornik gazu pod ziemią etc.po budowie płyty i zmieniło się środowisko wodne pod płytą,grunt /ew. glina/ mógł się mówiąc po ludzku obkurczyć /efekt doniczki/ ,ale płyta powinna to "odpracować",co myślę? przeanalizować badania gruntu pod kątem wysadziny,może zastosować pkt. 6 z cytatu,po pierwsze nie obwiniać nikogo bez podstawy,poszukać WSPÓLNIE przyczyny,wezwać wykonawcę i poprosić o rzetelne wyjaśnienie,może jego ekipa wie,co ew. może być,gdzie im się "omsknęło",to się zdarza, lepiej dla WSZYSTKICH do tego dojść polubownie,to nie jest tragedia,moim zdaniem przyczyny należy szukać pod a nie nad.Swoją drogą ciekawi mnie wynik rzeczowych analiz na miejscu,nie słuchaj kolego *tak do końca* opinii z tego forum,wszyscy mamy zbyt mało danych,odsiewaj plewy od ziarna,spokój i RZECZOWA,PLANOWA analiza z udziałem wszystkich podmiotów uczestniczących w tym procesie,głowa do góry

----------


## william.bonawentura

> Rób jak uważasz, ale zacząć należy od zgłoszenia całej sprawy w Powiatowym Inspektoracie Nadzoru Budowlanego. Opisać wszystko, łącznie z deszczówką w drenażu. Dopiero ich opinia jest podstawą do dalszych działań.


IMHO niebezpieczna rada. Urząd nie jest od opiniowania na potrzeby sporu cywilnego wykonawca - inwestor, tylko od dbania o przestrzeganie PB. Tutaj zapewne wstrzyma budowę i nakaże wykonanie ekspertyz o stanie technicznym budynku. Dodatkowe koszta i brak pożytku dla inwestora.

----------


## Harnaś78

@Wiliam Bonawentura: 
Być może masz rację. Ale tylko w przypadku trwania budowy. Jeżeli budowa jest zakończona (a tak to zrozumiałem) to kontakt z PINB niczym użytkownikowi nie grozi. Jeżeli już, to winowajcy. Według ustawy to PINB jest instytucją odwoławczą i jego opinie są wiążące, także dla orzeczeń sądu. PINB może NAKAZAĆ wykonawcy usunięcie szkód/wad, a o to chyba chodzi. To pozwany, jeżeli nie zgadza się z ekspertyzą PINB-u, wywala kasę na inne ekspertyzy biegłych. A ci nie będą tacy prędcy do podważania zdania nadzoru budowlanego. Jeżeli "Laik" wygra, to koszty ekspertyzy PINB poniesie winowajca. A do czasu zgłoszenia do inspektora, dla sądu sprawa nie istnieje. Dlaczego? Ot - konstruktor i kierbud w jednej osobie udzielili przecież odpowiedzi. Ugięcie jest w normie, spękania kosmetyczne i "spadówa" .

----------


## Aedifico

Pierwszy raz słyszę aby NB interweniował w sprawie rys na ściankach działowych...Mnie się w przedpokoju zarysowała terrakota, czekać tylko do rana aż zapukają.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Ja mam z PINB inne, niż podaje *Harnaś78*, info.
Mogę zamówić na rynku ekspertyzę na własną rękę. Jeżeli z ekspertyzy wynika, że stan domu zagraża bezpieczeństwu, rzeczoznawca z mocy prawa powiadamia PINB.
Sam PINB też nie wykonuje ekspertyz - może jedynie nakazać jej wykonanie na koszt inwestora.

----------


## Harnaś78

Że we Wrocku jest azja to jestem pewny, kiedy widziałem rozbudowany Kozanów w stronę polderu  :wink:  Ktoś wydał zgodę i ktoś to odebrał. A nikt nie siedzi po ostatnim zalaniu. A jak u Laika, to nie wiem. To tak tytułem żarciku  :wink: 
Ja tam nie miałem problemów z PINB ani w Katowicach, ani później w Łaziskach. Może śląski ordnung - nie wiem. Po prostu poszedłem do inspektoratu w starostwie (UM w przypadku Katowic), siadłem za biurkiem, pokazałem zdjęcia i opisałem swoje obawy. Odpowiedzi były wyczerpujące, opis koniecznego postępowania, łącznie ze wzorem pozwu w przypadku braku ugody. W Katowicach wykorzystałem numer komórki którą dostałem w obydwóch przypadkach. Zadzwoniłem z budowy, dałem wykonawcę i rozmowa trwała 1,5 minuty. Po czym wykonawca przeprosił i w ciągu 7 dni usunął usterki. (Dla ciekawych - budowałem plac zabaw ze stowarzyszenia lokatorów) Bo to są urzędnicy, którzy mają za to płacone z budżetu. Nie inspektorzy z ks. telef., co często jest mylone. INSPEKTORAT. Ta sama różnica jak pomiędzy radcą prawnym a adwokatem. No niby to samo, ale nie do końca. Tyle że inspektorat chroni inwestorów budujących przed nieuczciwymi wykonawcami (zgodnie z przepisami), a nie kupujących. To też subtelna różnica. Kupiłeś bubel to już twój problem.

----------


## Harnaś78

Dobra, odjechałem od tematu... Sorki, ale u nas naprawdę tak to działa. Laik - współczuję i powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Aedifico

> Że we Wrocku jest azja to jestem pewny, kiedy widziałem rozbudowany Kozanów w stronę polderu  Ktoś wydał zgodę i ktoś to odebrał. A nikt nie siedzi po ostatnim zalaniu. A jak u Laika, to nie wiem. To tak tytułem żarciku 
> Ja tam nie miałem problemów z PINB ani w Katowicach, ani później w Łaziskach. Może śląski ordnung - nie wiem. Po prostu poszedłem do inspektoratu w starostwie (UM w przypadku Katowic), siadłem za biurkiem, pokazałem zdjęcia i opisałem swoje obawy. Odpowiedzi były wyczerpujące, opis koniecznego postępowania, łącznie ze wzorem pozwu w przypadku braku ugody. W Katowicach wykorzystałem numer komórki którą dostałem w obydwóch przypadkach. Zadzwoniłem z budowy, dałem wykonawcę i rozmowa trwała 1,5 minuty. Po czym wykonawca przeprosił i w ciągu 7 dni usunął usterki. (Dla ciekawych - budowałem plac zabaw ze stowarzyszenia lokatorów) Bo to są urzędnicy, którzy mają za to płacone z budżetu. Nie inspektorzy z ks. telef., co często jest mylone. INSPEKTORAT. Ta sama różnica jak pomiędzy radcą prawnym a adwokatem. No niby to samo, ale nie do końca. Tyle że inspektorat chroni inwestorów budujących przed nieuczciwymi wykonawcami (zgodnie z przepisami), a nie kupujących. To też subtelna różnica. Kupiłeś bubel to już twój problem.


 Taki na Śląsku nadzór jest dociekliwy tylko przed czy po 28.01.2006?

Bzdury Panie opowiadasz, zakres obowiązków i możliwości można poczytać w rozporządzeniach i jw. inny forumowicz napisał jeśli nie ma zagrożenia (obojętnie czy awarią czy katastrofą) to nadzór nie interweniuje bo nie ma podstw prawnych.

----------


## Harnaś78

Jaki ten Wrocek drażliwy... Znajomy wydawał zgody na Kozanowie? A co miał nadzór do zawalonej hali? Hala była wybudowana bez błędów i zgodnie z projektem. Tyle, że wada ukryta ukazała się dramatycznie i przy nieszczęściu ludzkim. Posadzili projektanta i użytkownika budynku. Tu u Laika wada ukazała się w postaci popękanych ścian. Zagraża to katastrofą lub awarią? Nie wiem ja i nie wiesz Ty. Od tego jest nadzór, żeby sprawdzić, nieprawdaż? A co to jest "awaria" panie kolego obeznany w rozporządzeniach? Spękane i osiadające ściany tym nie są? 
W Bytomiu N.B. NAKAZAŁ ewakuację budynków i ich natychmiastową rozbiórkę. Babka miała jaja i podskoczyła całej Kompanii Węglowej i hordzie związkowców z KWK Bobrek - Centrum. Musieli wstrzymać wydobycie. Nie był potrzebny żaden sąd, a prezydent miasta narobił w gacie. 
W moim przypadku zauważyłem rdzewiejące nity huśtawek i domku ze zjeżdżalnią po pięciu dniach od postawienia. Ćwok twierdził że to wada kosmetyczna, ja, że konstrukcyjna. Groziło awarią? Groziło. Groziło katastrofą? A jakże. Na platformie zjeżdżalni mieści się do 10 podskakujących dzieciaków. Miałem rację idąc do PINB-u? Miałem. Piszę bzdury? No nie sądzę.
No i jeżeli mi kolega wyjeżdża z halą... To dla porównania:
We Wrocławiu wszyscy urzędnicy budowlani wiedzieli, że teren inwestycji jest zalewany w czasie tzw. stanów 10 - letnich (wg map RZGW), a w czasie słynnej powodzi był 3 do 5 metrów pod wodą. Osiedle stoi. Było już zalane raz, a nie wiem czy nie dwa. I wszystko gra, zarzutów nikt nikomu nie postawił. Ludziom się nie pozwolili skarżyć poprzez bank kredytujący dany w pakiecie przez inwestora. Postraszono, że jak wygrają, to budynki będą do rozbiórki i zabezpieczenie hipoteką straci moc. Kredyt stanie się wymagalny i pieniądze trzeba będzie zwrócić natychmiast. Jewropa kak na powołżu...

----------


## Aedifico

Panocku Kozanów dopuściła Wiejska co nie zabronione to jest dozwolone. Za Hutę Katowice pewnie też duma rozpiera?

Odnośnie NB to kiedyś mieł większe kompetencje, więcej obowiązków ale i też więcej kadry. Teraz jest mizeria i ledwo się wyrabiają. Część kadry to budowę widziała w gazecie. Pozatym ścierają sięmkoncepcje deregulacji i regulacji. Jedni chcą większy kontroli jak kolega drudzy większej wolności. Którz jak nie inwestorzy krzyczą,że KB zbędny jednocześnie zatrudniając słupa.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Budowlany_laik
Przeczytałem Twoje info w wątku o fundamencie grzewczym Legalett i zajrzałem tutaj.
Temat ucichł, ale wg mnie wróci za rok - po kolejnej zimie.
Moja generalna opinia jest: Możesz spokojnie spać.
Na czym opieram taki wniosek?
Mam podobne objawy od prawie 10 lat! U mnie na Legalett stoją ciężkie, potężnie zbrojone ściany keramzytowe Praefa, które mają mikropęknięcia od początku po każdej zimie.
Badałem sprawę przez kilka lat i jednoznacznej opinii nikt mi nie dał, ale wszystko wskazuje na obciążenie dachu zimą i silne naprężenia, gdy zsuwają się jego duże ilości przy odwilży - chałupa aż drży.
Podobnie jak Ty nie mam wylanego stropu betonowego, a jedynie podwieszane płyty KG. Gdybym jeszcze kiedyś budował dom, to jednak związałbym ściany betonem, co polecam zrobić będącym na etapie budowy domu na płycie, ścian Praefa, więźby Mitek i... dachówki betonowej (mam BRASS).
Większość fachowców i specjalistów uspokoiła mnie, że dom przetrwa mnie i moje dzieci, więc śpię spokojnie.  :Smile: 
Co i Tobie polecam.

----------


## fotohobby

Sciany z Praefy sa ciezkie ?
To co powiedziec o silikatach ?  :smile:

----------


## Instalatorek

Witam, postawiłem dom na płycie. Też "parterówkę" bez poddasza użytkowego. Płytę zbroiłem solidnie: 2 warstwy z prętów, oczka 10x10 wiązane. Wcześniej podbudowa z "chudziaka" 10 cm. Wszystko również na nasypie zagęszczanym. Mieszkam już 2 lata. Żadnych sensacji, chociaż mam świadomość, że płyta może osiadać - wręcz rzecz oczywista.

----------


## perm

> chociaż mam świadomość, że płyta może osiadać - wręcz rzecz oczywista.


Osiadanie również powinno miec granice no i nie powinno powodować pękania ścian. Sytuacja w której ściany pękają wskutek odkształcania się fundamentu płytowego świadczy o błędach projektowych lub/i wykonawczych.  Albo podbudowa (czyli np użyty do izolacji EPS) albo konstrukcja lub wykonanie samej płyty jest złe. Oczywiście istotna tez jest skala zmian no i trzeba ustalic czy to na pewno odkształcenia płyty je powodują.

----------


## R&K

BL - od ostatnich wpisów mija ok 3,5 miesiąca - co u Ciebie ? emocje opadły , konsekwentnie zmierzasz do celu? jak przygotowania do kolejnego sezony bo jeszcze ok 1,5-2 miesiące i się zacznie

----------


## WVIP

Powodem pekania jest zbyt miekki styropian pod plyta przez co plyta musiala sie ugiac, moglo tez dojsc do przegrzania plyty przez ogrzewanie zamocowane w dolnej warstwie, duza bezwladnosc trzeba czekac a moze ktos zwiekszal i zwiekszal temperature i doszlo do znacznej rozszerzalnosci liniowej, wogole masakra. :sick:  EPS 100 pod plyte?? niemozliwe :no:  pod scianami nosnymi musi byc minimum eps200. Trzeba byc chorym zeby rynny doprowadzic do drenazu ktory ma usowac wode z pod budynku a nie jej dostarczac :big lol:

----------


## arnix5

> Prawdziwi fachowcy mają tyle roboty,że pojęcia nie mają o istnieniu takiego forum.Na forum to raczej ,jak powyższy przykład pokazuje, pseudofachowcy z nadmiarem wolnego czasu próbujący czasem pozyskać dodatkowe zlecenia.


Gdy fachowiec buduje swój dom to stara się poszerzyć swoją wiedzę i zdarza się, że czyta takie forum. Postaram się aby tak było.

MarekR Napisał:
Po przeczytaniu postów autora tego wątku nasuwają mi się następujące spostrzeżenia:
1. Płyta fundamentowa nie powinna być tutaj winowajcą takiego stanu z prostej przyczyny, że budynek jest za lekki aby takie coś powyginało płytę o grubości nawet tylko 20 cm i rozpiętości ok. 10 m.
2. Jeśli nawet z grubsza i z zapasem oszacuje się ciężar ścian, dachu, ścianek wewnętrznych to naprężenia pod płytą, której pracuje tylko 0.5 m (tak sobie założyłem) dalej nie przekraczają około 70 kPa.
3. Moim zdaniem powodem problemu jest drenaż opaskowy połączony z deszczówką, który spowodował wypłukanie pospółki ze strefy brzeżnej płyty i jej ugięcie pod naciskiem ścian nośnych.
4. Należy jak najszybciej odciąć deszczówkę od drenażu i monitorować zmiany.
5. Proponuje odkopać fragment fundamentu aby potwierdzić/zanegować pkt. 3. Przy okazji sprawdzić jaki jest stan styropianu.
6. Jeżeli płyta fundamentowa nie jest popękana to sprawę można uratować poprzez wpompowanie betonu pod fundament jeśli potwierdzi się pkt. 3.
7. Proponuję zlecić pomimo wszystko ekspertyzę, która będzie istotnym elementem podczas dochodzenia swoich roszczeń no chyba, że inwestor tego nie chce - dochodzić odszkodowania.

Pozdrawiam MR


Ogólnie zgadzam się z punktami MarkaR, ale postaram się lekko poprawić.
1. Płyta żelbetowa o grubości 20cm i rozpiętości 10m (czyli bardzo dużej) musi się ugiąć. Wyobraźcie sobie strop o rozpiętości 10m jednoprzęsłowy obciążony obciążeniem równomiernym (od styropianu pod płytą). Taki strop od swego ciężaru by się złamał. (niefachowo  :wink: )
2. Płyta fundamentowa będzie lepszym fundamentem od ław jeśli cała będzie w miarę jednakowo obciążać styropian, a nie tylko liniowo lub obwodowo. Z tego wynika konieczność dociążania środka płyty słupami lub ścianami nośnymi.
3. Drenaż wymył nie pospółkę, ale jej drobniejszą część (piasek). Ogólnie powinno się przyjąć zasadę, aby nie odwadniać gruntu pod płytą, gdyż woda porywa z sobą drobiny gruntu, a z czasem coraz większe ziarna (typu piasek).
4. Wpompować betonu pod płytę się nie da, dokładniej ogromne koszta, efekt mizerny, a budynek stoi na styropianie.

----------


## arnix5

1. Ogólnie problem inwestora Laika to rysy o szer 0,2mm czyli niewielkie, lecz widoczne. Rysy poziome pokazują, że płyta w zimie od śniegu się ugięła, a następnie odprężyła i uniosła za pośrednictwem dachu i ścianek górną część ścianek działowych. 
Z tego wynika, że płyta ma zbyt małą sztywność w porównaniu do 10 metrów rozpiętości.
2.  Jeśli ja miałbym usztywnić tą płytę to dociążyłbym ją poprzez wykonanie stalowej konstrukcji przenoszącej obciążenia z dźwigarów dachowych na płytę:
a) za szafą równolegle do żółtych strzałek w pokoju o pow.  12,6m2  oraz
b) w kotłowni o pow.  2,8m2  przy ścianie po lewej stronie od wejścia do kotłowni.
Taka konstrukcja będzie przenosić obciążenie zmienne z dachu na środek płyty.
3. Ostatnia kwestia to zapobieżenie wypłukiwania gruntu spod płyty przez drenaż. Inwestorze monitoruj (wstaw w zagłębieniu odpływu drenażu wiaderko) i sprawdzaj czy zbiera się w nim osad z gruntu, nie zanieczyszczenia.

----------


## DEZET

Witam.Przeczytałem dziś cały wątek i jedno mi się nasunęło szczególnie- ten drenaż z wpuszczoną deszczówką.
Z "własnego" doświadczenia wiem, co się może dziać z budynkiem pod który wpuszcza się wodę:
Poniemiecki budynek, ściany z cegły. Z początku pęknięcia naroźnika przy ścianie szczytowej, jakby oddzielanie się jej od reszty domu, "osuwanie" całej ściany. Wykonane w narożach studzienki betonowe, odpływ miał być na pole orne kilka metrów dalej... ale studzienki połączone ze sobą wzdłuż tej ściany rurą drenażową! Odkopano narożniki domu, wykonano stopy betonowe, wymieniono rury. Teraz nic się nie dzieje.

Oby tu wszystko było na dobrej drodze do rozwiązania problemu. Powodzenia.

Mimo wszystko życzę Spokojnych i Zdrowych Świąt.

----------


## HenoK

Napisałem to w innym wątku, ale chyba wypadałoby umieścić to także tutaj:



> To prawda, że u budowlanego_laika nie ma problemu z akumulacją ciepła w II taryfie i wahaniami temperatury.
> Jednak niestety projektując jego dom nie ustrzegłem się od błędu.
> Najbardziej prawdopodobną przyczyną jego problemów ze ściankami działowymi jest właśnie sposób ogrzewania.
> Gdy zaczął on analizować kiedy pojawiły się pierwsze, a potem kolejne pęknięcia ścianek działowych, to okazało się, że występowało to wtedy, gdy włączało się ogrzewanie po dłuższej przerwie.
> Wspólnie ustaliliśmy prawdopodobną przyczynę. 
> Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest umieszczone na spodzie płyty fundamentowej (przyczepione do dolnej siatki zbrojeniowej). Gdy ogrzewanie nie działa, to temperatura płyty wyrównuje się do temperatury pokojowej. Na początku sezonu grzewczego jest to np. 21 st. C. Rozpoczęcie grzania powoduje rozgrzanie najpierw spodu płyty. W takim stanie płyta dodatkowo ugina się (podnoszą się krawędzie płyty, a opada jej środek). To ugięcie jest na tyle duże, nie wytrzymują go posadowione na płycie ścianki działowe.
> Działo się tak pomimo ograniczenia temperatury na zasilaniu podłogówki do 31 st. C.
> Dzisiaj wiem już, że był to błąd, który można było przewidzieć, obliczając naprężenia termiczne płyty.
> Podejrzewam jednak, że większość projektantów płyt fundamentowych takich obliczeń również nie wykonuje.
> ...

----------


## budowlany_laik

Jak widać w tym wątku, teorii powstania pęknięć jest sporo. Nie jest też do końca stwierdzone czy jest to jedna z nich, czy też kumulacja dwóch albo większej ilości.

Po modyfikacji sposobu grzania kotła, o której pisze *HenoK*, nie zauważyłem nowych spękań. Początkowa moc kotła (jedna grzałka) 2 kW przez godzinę grzania aktualnie daje parametry wody ok. 27/24-25*C (zasilanie/powrót), późniejsza (dwie grzałki, moc maksymalna w tym układzie) 4 kW daje ok. 30-31/25*C.

Sprawa odszkodowania z OC inżyniera w firmie Allianz trwała 7 miesięcy. Tu o niej piszę. Odszkodowanie objęło tylko likwidację rys, nie dotyczy likwidacji przyczyn spękań. W przypadku powstania nowych rys (odpukać), oczywiście będę dalej występował z roszczeniami do Allianz.

Dla nowych inwestorów może to być niezła lekcja. Rady mogą być takie (niektóre oczywiste):
- rurki albo kable umieścić w tradycyjnej wylewce albo w środku grubości płyty,
- stosować EPS 200 pod płytą albo XPS, nawet bez względu na obliczenia,
- nie odprowadzać wody opadowej do drenażu,
- zadbać o odbiór przez kierownika budowy materiału do podbudowy,
- zbadać geotechnicznie stopień zagęszczenia podbudowy.

----------


## rydzadam

> Jak widać w tym wątku, teorii powstania pęknięć jest sporo. Nie jest też do końca stwierdzone czy jest to jedna z nich, czy też kumulacja dwóch albo większej ilości.
> 
> Po modyfikacji sposobu grzania kotła, o której pisze *HenoK*, nie zauważyłem nowych spękań. Początkowa moc kotła (jedna grzałka) 2 kW przez godzinę grzania aktualnie daje parametry wody ok. 27/24-25*C (zasilanie/powrót), późniejsza (dwie grzałki, moc maksymalna w tym układzie) 4 kW daje ok. 30-31/25*C.
> 
> Sprawa odszkodowania z OC inżyniera w firmie Allianz trwała 7 miesięcy. Tu o niej piszę. Odszkodowanie objęło tylko likwidację rys, nie dotyczy likwidacji przyczyn spękań. W przypadku powstania nowych rys (odpukać), oczywiście będę dalej występował z roszczeniami do Allianz.
> 
> Dla nowych inwestorów może to być niezła lekcja. Rady mogą być takie (niektóre oczywiste):
> - rurki albo kable umieścić w tradycyjnej wylewce albo w środku grubości płyty,
> - stosować EPS 200 pod płytą albo XPS, nawet bez względu na obliczenia,
> ...


Przeczytałem wszystko w tym wątku i widzę, że różne mogą czekać nas niespodzianki.
Sam stawiam za chwilę dom na płycie, ale nauczony doświadczeniem forumowym, zrobię to na dobrej równomiernej, zagęszczonej podbudowie + ok. 8cm chudziaka + 24cm XPS, na to dopiero beton 23 cm ze zbrojeniem wg projektu, podobno zakładającym naprężenia cieplne CO. Było badanie geotechniczne, będzie atest betonu, nie będzie w drenażu wody z rynien, itp. Jednak upieram się na ułożeniu rurek podłogówki bezpośrednio na warstwie XPS-a, co w jakimś stopniu zróżnicuje temp. góry i dołu betonu płyty. Zakładam, że różnica ta będzie maksymalnie 35-2=14st.C i to jedynie przy -18st.C na dworze, bo tak nakaże krzywa grzewcza pompy ciepła. Myślę, że receptą na to będzie nie gwałtowne startowanie z temperaturą zasilania CO 35stC, tylko wg krzywej, w zależności od obniżania się temp. zewnętrznej - stopniowe, bardziej równomierne podwyższanie zasilania od minimum (powiedzmy 25stC) do tych 35stC. Z drugiej strony, czy płyta leżąca na XPS też będzie miała prawo się zachować tak, jak u BLaika? Czy muszą być spełnione oba warunki: 1.Duża dT góry i dołu betonu + 2.Niezbyt twarde podłoże (EPS100), żeby zaistniało aż takie pracowanie płyty, żeby pękały działówki? Może dzięki odpowiedniej sztywności XPS-u nic takiego w moim przypadku nie grozi?
Druga sprawa to nieoddylatowana część płyty pod garażem. Płyta będzie pod całością domu jednorodna, jednak w garażu, z oczywistych względów, nie będę grzał do 21st.C, tylko do powiedzmy 14. I tu pojawia się jeszcze większa różnica temperatur pomiędzy górą a dołem płyty, a może się mylę i dół płyty w garażu będzie jednak sporo chłodniejszy pomimo zasilania 35stC, bo przecież rozstaw rurek będzie ok. 60cm, a nie 25-30cm jak w reszcie domu?
Jak widzicie, dylematów "teoretycznych" sporo, a piszę o nich przede wszystkim jako uzupełnienie wątku B.Laika i jako przestrogę przy zbyt lekkomyślnym, bez przemyśleń kombinowaniu z projektem.

----------


## rydzadam

Tak przy okazji: przestało pękać kolejnej zimy, jak zastosowałeś się do Waszych wspólnych przemyśleń dot. temp.zasilania podłogówki ?

----------


## budowlany_laik

Coś tam lekko się zarysowało, ale 85% pęknięć po naprawie się zatrzymało. Zajmuję się teraz raczej ogrodem, a nie oglądaniem ścian  :smile: 

Zasilanie podłogówki początkowo 2 kW (jedna grzałka), docelowo 4 kW (2 grzałki). Daje to maks. 32-33*C, co starcza na tylko tanią taryfę.
W tym roku zamykam powoli sezon kwotą <1000 zł za CO.

----------


## Jacekss

wynik na CO bardzo dobry.. gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## budowlany_laik

Po części dlatego, że uruchomiłem dopiero cyrkulację CWU  :smile:  Straty na niej są >1 kWh/dobę, więc ok. 200 kWh energii w sezonie przeszło "księgowo" z CO na straty CWU - bilans jest jednak jeden w sezonie grzewczym.
*
Jacekss*, niech żyją Kospelowcy!

----------


## Jacekss

niech żyją  :smile:

----------


## Witos

Dobra lektura.

----------

